# My 10 day Kansas Rut Bowhunt...live updates from the stand!



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

I am in NE kansas right now, and the rut is barely kicking off, I still have yet to find any scrapes on the ground yet, but over the past couple weeks the rubbing activity has picked up, however i did kill my buck while he was investigating a doe bleat from my grunt.


----------



## bowhuntinginks (Oct 30, 2009)

It looks like you may be getting here at the right time. I have been seeing more bucks here lately and more deer out crusing around as late as 11 in the morning. You will have a great chance of putting your best buck on the ground where you will be hunting. They have some nice deer in that part of the state. Good luck and can't wait to read you post.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

good luck man!


----------



## eorlando (Jul 21, 2009)

Good luck Scotty!!!!! I'll be routing for you. Can't wait to see the pics. While you are in Kansas chasing the real monsters I will be in search of some SWFL swamp donkeys. Best of luck!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Can't wait for the updates. I'll be hunting starting tomorrow for the next full week. I think this next week is going to be prime in central KS. Good luck.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Talk to my buddy this morning hunting SE Kansas and he passed a good 140class. He said there still not running hard yet but plenty of bucks trolling.

Good Luck and your in for a treat.
DB


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

I scheduled vac for mon and tues next week and the forecast is 70s...WTH?


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Just landed in kansas City brothers! we are going to do a little driving and scouting/reconnaissance - masterminding for tomorrows hunt!

Keep y'all posted!


----------



## Retch (Jan 6, 2006)

Subscribed...

bust

a

goodern'


----------



## wingman1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Good Luck!


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

All I can say is be patient and don't shoot the first 130 in. deer that walks by you (it can be hard to do). Good Luck.... I will be there on the 14th after being overseas for six years.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Reporting in after evening reconaissance and arrival into hunting camp! 

Jim picked me up from the KC airport around 5PM central time and we headed West into Kansas. Only about a 25 minute drive. Stopped by the house, dropped off gear and bowcase, changed out of monkey suit that I was in from being in work this morning and into some camo, and we were off to show me the properties. 

The first one we swung by to surveil we saw deer down the powerlines about quarter mile away running around! We yelled buck chasing does!!! Threw the bino's up and confirmed it...a ~110" 8 pointer dogging 3 does. :thumbs_up

I was stoked to see it! :shade: I grabbed my camera and mustered a fully zoomed in and very blurry pic right as he pushed the does into the woodline. One of our stands was right inside the woods where they entered! And yes those are turkeys in the lower right corner of the pic lol. The powerlines were alive. 











Some scenery pics driving around the NE KS countryside: 












As the Midwestern sun was setting over the landscape, there was a chill in the air and things were feeling RIGHT:












We drove over to another one of the farms and the deer were piling out into the cut corn fields!











Surprisingly, no buck in sight with this doe group...or maybe he was hiding right inside the woodline somewhere...












With overnight low forcasted to be in the high 20's in our area, tomorrow should be an outstanding day in the deer woods. I will be sitting in a SW set in a funnel on one of our farms. It consists of a huge ridge that is actually many miles long. It is the stand that we got the pics of the Rabbit's Foot 10 a couple weeks ago. 

Thread: 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1341725&p=1059123076#post1059123076


He will be my primary target, along with a B&C typical 10 that we observed feeding in a beanfield within 200 yards of this stand in July. 


There was solid cell service on the farm when we were driving around it tonight so I should be able to do live mobile hunt updates if my phone coorperates. 


I doubt I will get any sleep at all tonight. Counting the minutes until the 5:45AM wake up call!!


I'll be back in the morn!


----------



## BrianLampe (Oct 4, 2006)

Sub'd.

Cool idea. Great pictures! Look forward to seeing and hearing more. 

Good luck, and enjoy your time here! :thumbs_up


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Cool thread!! Subscribed were rooting for ya... Bust a kansas monster in the morning!


----------



## killinitoutdoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Its getting going saw bucks 1t 8:45, 9:30, and 10:45 am and 5:30pm... all shooters couple chasing, other two cruising! Good luck!


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck!! keep the pics comin!!


----------



## RAGEFUSION (Sep 4, 2003)

Dialed in, sitting in South Korea, hunting vicariously through you, wishing i could do some hunting myself.
Waiting on words and Pictures of your success.
Whatever the outcome I am sure you will have a blast in the mid west.
good luck 
Chad


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

KS hunt morning 1 checking in. 30 degrees, light SW breeze. shooting light was about 715. Busted a buck out on the way in, heard antlers clankin branches as he departed! another deer or two came by before first light as I was getting set up, came by above me up the hill. They are in here. 

Great morning to be in the November deer woods.


----------



## Bowhunting Chef (Aug 26, 2010)

Good luck and I will be watching:darkbeer:


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Good luck on your hunt.

marty


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

First buck of the hunt just came by! 815AM...5" spike. came from the SE, crossed the logging road 40 yards away, and came by me right in front, 15 yard chip shot. Drew back on him for practice. This fleece bowhunting gear is deadly silent.


----------



## backstrap steve (Feb 27, 2008)

I used to hunt up there about 8 miles west of cabelas on a big private farm. I hunted there with a guy from fargason outdoors. (Scentight blinds) google their website and go to the scent tight blinds side of it. Look at the pro staff members and click on bill fargason. That buck he is sitting with came from the property. There are some giants up there man. Good luck to ya and I sure hope you score man


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Deer on the move! bucks getting bigger!! Just had a sick encounter 5 mins ago. a 6 pointer appeared in the logging road 40 yards to the SE. I reach for my cam, and at that moment I hear footsteps in the leaves coming from the west! I look and see a big doe and 2 skippers coming. I start taking pics. In the ensuing minutes they see each other and the buck makes a rub, and then charges at the does scattering them while buck roaring!!! It was a hybrid between a roar and a bunch of long loud grunts but it sounded friggin awesome. 

more updates to come!


----------



## 300club (Jan 21, 2010)

man stooooopp it, i cant take no more..lol. Its warm here in north idaho, movement only just min. before dark, we have cooler weather moving in i hope it gets them started, so i can see just a little of what your getting,,, very jelous.. good luck !!


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

this is awesome. only thing that would make it better would be a live cam


----------



## lrbergin (Jan 19, 2009)

Good luck to you. I hope Kansas is good to you. Keep up posted.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Warming up a lil, feels great, to me at least haha. I was starting to get chilly around 930 there before all the action occurred. after the 6 disappeared off, the does showed back up, and so did the spike back from the direction he disappeared to earlier in the morn. the does flagged and booked it with him in hot pursuit. makes you wonder if they know him already lol and know he's a young trouble maker. 

This is glorious. I have waited a long time for these feelings and experiences. I have a marathon in front of me with over a week more of all day rut hunts. Rest assured I will be bringing you all along with me on this adventure.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Just spoke to Jim...he was going in to the property where we saw the 8 chasing the does down the powerlines last night. Said he just saw a nice 10 boogeying into that piece and that one of those does might be coming into estrous. Looks like I'm gonna put a sit in there tomorrow morning and see what's poppin. 

Jim is suggesting that I hop over to another S/SW wind stand on the big farm I'm on right now in about 45 mins. The mid morning lull seems to be in effect, no activity since the spike chased the does off. The stand I'm going to go to is a great mid day & evening stand as compared to the morning stand I WAS in this morn. 

Gonna chow some more of my sandwich and will update after I switch stands.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Just rattled in a 4 point! He came in with ears laid back and making low consistent gutteral grunts. Got pics of him tearing up a tree


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Omg guys I just saw the biggest buck I've ever laid eyes on! 10 mins ago cruising mid day!!! He was a mainframe 11 with splits on both sides 13 points total. I may regret that one, but I passed him at 30 yards. I estimated him at 145". He had about a 15" spread and 9" G2's. Medium mass...but lots of points. Probably a 3.5 with great genetics. Its the first day tho and I decided to shoot him with the cam instead...I got pics of him!!!!!! 

I am dedicated to putting my time in hopes of getting an opportunity at a KS giant. 

Stay with me...the rut IS ON IN KS!!!!!


----------



## AF CMS (Nov 23, 2005)

Good luck Fullstrutter. Native Floridian here reading from Kandahar, Afghanistan. This is the week I'm normally in Ohio. Not this year so I'm counting on you!

Mike


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Good luck with your hunt...I am subscribing...cool idea


----------



## captain71 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good LUCK.....


----------



## GatorMid (Sep 19, 2009)

Post those pics as soon as you can~! I'm following this thread, and I'm sure many others are as well!

Thanks~


----------



## jason03 (Dec 12, 2003)

looking forward to seeing the 11 pointer!!!!!


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

awesome thread i will be trackin it good luck hope too see some hero photos


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

My phone is not working very well right now and having problems posting...no deer sightings since the big boy came around at 1 pm. The sun is starting to go down and it's crunch time!

I won't be able to post anymore until I get home tonight...but when I get back I will post all the pics.


----------



## having fun now (Jul 7, 2005)

Great thread! Hope the phone gets back to working soon


----------



## clintonduffy3 (Aug 12, 2010)

yeah this is great!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

good luck!!


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

I hope your tracking one for keeping us waiting... Pictures and Update!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Great thread, I'm hanging on every post. It sure is fun for me to hunt in Kansas when I'm at work in NYC. :tongue:


----------



## KSJAYHAWK (Aug 7, 2010)

Enjoy this great state for all it has to offer. Not just the wildlife, but the scenery as well. GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fill your tag.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey boys, I am back home now and signing on after dinner. Taco night...it was awesome...I was starving. 

I have looked at the pics of the big boy and I regret to inform that they aren't the best. There is however some information to be deduced from the pics. I am thinking I was wrong about a couple things. 

1) His age...the pics reveal that he has MASSSSSSSS :drool:...likely a 4.5 year old, not like I originally thought at 3.5
2) His score...although I really didn't think so at first impression, which is what I ultimately made decisions based off (reaching for camera instead of bow), it's possibe he may have broken 150". :mg:
I will be downloading and getting all the pics posted up soon with a report and details from the hunt...but here are the pics from the big boy. He was moving, and in brush, which is why they don't show nearly as much as we all wanted to see. 

Any other things that can be decyphered or things that can be calculated/quantified based off the pics? What do you guys think: 























More pics & stories coming from Hunt Day 1...including a badazz encounter at last light...another P&Y!!!!!!!!!!! :darkbeer:


I LOVE KANSAS!!!!!!


----------



## Kyfoster11 (Sep 11, 2004)

Still early in the hunt.....keep your head up and get ready for another day!!
Good luck
ky


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Day 2 in Kansas was an amazing day in the November deer woods. Total deer observed today was 9, with 6 being bucks. 


Sunrise was a beautiful canvas that no artist could have painted:











First light on my opening day...~30 degrees, crisp, nice frost overnight, woods very loud and dry











If you look closely, you can see the Bushnell Trophy Cam that we got the pics of Rabbits Foot on, only this time, this pic is from the treestand that you can see from the trail pics if you remember!











First deer of my hunt! A lil spike











The 3 does that came from my right, and then met up with the frisky 6 pointer that came from my left...or rather...the 6 charged into the does and scattered them while growling loudly, that was awesome 











Moments before the chaos...they are all looking at him incoming: 











The brauny forkhorn that I rattled in, coming in posturing and acting tough:













Some scenery pics from my afternoon set high up on the ridge...can you say DEER COUNTRY!?












This rub was right along the main trail to the south, and quite fresh, there were several others that I allocated as well: 












You know how when you set for long periods of time in the woods...you eventually figure out general areas where squirrels are working. They generally stay in those local vicinities and work away, all afternoon long. Well, every once in a while you hear footfalls from an area that has not housed working squirrels. The solo crunch snapped me to attention, instinctively I knew there were not squirrels from that direction over the last 6 hours. I immediately and slowly grabbed for my bow and slowly stood up. It was breezy, so I couldnt hear very well...just intermittently between the breeze. It didn't take long however...15 seconds later from the direction I had heard the crunch from...another spike materialized around 6PM. I let him pass by and go about his business, never knowing danger lurked 20 yards away...omniously close. 

It started getting dim in the woods, the breeze layed down, and it was really feeling like prime time. The woods were coming alive. Noises from every direction...an opposum waking up and coming out of its tree den and then coming down the ridge past me...LOUD. It was crunchy, very crunchy, and loud in the woods. The breeze was dead. I could hear infinitely. 

At some point, I became aware of a steady sound coming from the north, down the ridge below me. It was too consistent to be a squirrel. I passed it off. 5 minutes later, all of a sudden, the consistent footfalls of a deer made me realize there was something coming up the ridge. Legal shooting was almost over, so I pulled out the Primos buck roar and gave a few grunts to see if I could coax it up the hill quicker. 

If anything, it slowed down. It knew there was a deer up there now, but didn't hear a deer walking around. It really was too quiet. I won't make that mistake again. I still couldn't see it, but it was slowly picking its way up the ridge towards me. I finally put the bow down knowing that legal light was over, and now just hoping to lay eyes on the deer. I grabbed the Leupold's and scanned hard from the area I was hearing the deer coming up. 

Finally...there was a body! No sooner had I affiliated the shadow against the lighter colored oak leave background, I saw it's head move and a bunch of tines up top!!! My first instinct was that it was the same buck I had seen around 1PM. I thought that because the spread was tight and there were A LOT of points. But then I realized it was about about 12-13" spread, at least 2" tighter than the big boy from earlier in the day. Also, I noticed that the 2's & 3's were in the 7-8" range, whereas the buck from today was more in the 9-10" 2's. However, this buck had a lot of tines. At least 12, including a split G2. The dang buck ended up working his way to within 20 yards of my tree! It was now pretty dang dark in the woods...but the Leupolds transmitted it superbly. I was able to discern great detail in the low light. He was a 2.5 year old, thin body, with gobs of potential...already in his young stage of life he was supporting a 125-130" rack with 12+ points. 

Apparently the genetics of this area are pretty good  but I knew that...which is why my standards are so high. Multiple B&C deer have been seen on this property over the years. I am going to sit from dark to dark tomorrow up on the oak bench on that ridge where I hunted this afternoon. It is going to be quite a bit warmer tomorrow, so I am expecting the worse, but hoping for the best. 


I am hoping that my time for a Midwest monster is going to come in the coming week. 


Patience. Persistence. Determination. I will succeed. 


See you in the morn!


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

Great post man! ya got me hooked!!!!! kill em and grill em!


----------



## GatorMid (Sep 19, 2009)

You should be on the stand by now.....updates please!!!


----------



## Matt G (Dec 11, 2005)

Scott, 

I have to live through you today since CT doesn't have Sunday hunting and its the rut UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Good luck man. Keeping our fingers crossed. I also updated the email you sent family and friends with the correct link.


----------



## KY TPR 974 (Oct 21, 2002)

This is one of the coolest threads ever!!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## luckyhunter (Sep 8, 2007)

DUDE!!!!! stop it, you are driving me nuts!:BangHead: I dont leave for Nebraska until Wednesday and you have me frothing at the mouth!!!!!!!!!!!! Yahooooooo get em!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

I am up on the ridge where I saw the two P&Y's yesterday afternoon/evening. Have been set up here since two hours ago. The woods are alive with squirrel activity. Bumped a few deer on the way in. Coyotes howling out in the fields to the northwest in the predawn gloom right when I got up in the tree.

This new day has lots of promise. I am comfy, up in an oak about 20 feet, and packed to set for the whole day up here.

Just heard a deer blowing about 200 yards down the ridge from me...don't think its from my scent, but might be. The wind is squirrely on this hillside bc the terrain is radical...swirls a lot.

We'll see what happens!


----------



## bljc30 (Feb 25, 2008)

Good Luck!


----------



## trykon1092 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hope you get a giant keep us posted!


----------



## bigscott (Apr 13, 2008)

great thread !!!! hope you get a big one !


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Just saw first buck of the day!! A 6 pointer chasing 2 does!!! His tongue was hanging out like a puppy and mouth wide open from running the poor does ragged! One of them might be coming into heat and she is up on my ridge!

Bring on the bucks!


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Small forker on the move! Coming up ridge from the north. I am watching him chowing down acorns in the binos, and I can hear him breaking the hulls in his teeth from 60 yards away! 

I then watched him make a rub on 2.5" to 3" diameter tree for 3 mins straight! He only has a 4" spread hahaha. Turns out he's a 5 pointer on closer inspection. 

This is a good sign. I anticipated mid day activity with the new moon and pitch darkness all night last night. 

Can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

What part of the state?


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

This is great. I'll be hunting with you from Kirkuk, Iraq. I really enjoy threads like this...almost like being there in real time! This will go a long way to help me get my fix. I've missed the last couple of seasons because of my work here. I do get to go home next week for 2 weeks and my great wife gave me the green light to head to illinois to hunt a buddy's farms for a couple of days but I decided family was more important. I've been away from my wife and kids too long to not spend every second I can with them. Your posts will help me get through another huntless season.

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## Rford (Jul 24, 2008)

Good luck...I passed up going out this morning...taking the dog out this afternoon to shoot a couple ducks...hope I don't regret not taking the bow....


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Mid afternoon update:

Have not seen any deer since the 5 pointer. I thought I might get some mid day action, but it is pretty warm out. I was shedding layers like Jim's dogs shed hair around hunting camp. I even saw some dog hair on the inside of my shower! Ha ha just kidding Jim. Your one year old english springer dotty really is an awesome lovable pup. Maybe if I tag a bruiser we can take her after some KS ditch parrots.

Conditions are very balmy today and it really is an awesome day to be in the woods. The breeze feels awesome and all the leaves are fluttering in it doing their Autumn dance. It smells woodsy out here.

I saw 6 deer including two small bucks so far. Seeing that lollygagging 6 point this morn was a cool encounter. I remember seeing the pink of his mouth through the bino's he was panting so hard. He will learn in due time.

I can really hear the wind blowing up on top of the ridge above me to the S. But this hillside bench that I am covering blocks it really nicely.

Ut oh!!! Deer running on the bench below me...doe with flag up...buck might be behind her...out!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Updates???


----------



## smoked him (Nov 1, 2010)

Come on dude, the suspense is killing me.

Great Thread.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your hunt with us. I know a guy from Michigan out in Kansas hunting right now. He says once you hunt Kansas, you won't ever want to hunt Michigan again! Rattle the horns and its awesome to see what could happen!

Best of luck Fullstrutter! :thumb:


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

awesome pics he looks like a goodone from the pics but like others said its early so keep your head high awesome looking country there your gonna get a stud i can feel it haha good luck brother thanks for the updates


----------



## Thatmichhunter (May 19, 2010)

Good Luck!


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Hope you knock a big one down.


----------



## tiereta (Dec 7, 2008)

Fullstrutter said:


> Hey boys, I am back home now and signing on after dinner. Taco night...it was awesome...I was starving.
> 
> I have looked at the pics of the big boy and I regret to inform that they aren't the best. There is however some information to be deduced from the pics. I am thinking I was wrong about a couple things.
> 
> ...


That was him! There's a couple of things I've learned from hunting Kansas #1 They grow big body deer, makes the rack look smaller. #2 Don't pass on the big guy that comes in on day one. Good luck with the hunt, I'll be in unit 11 tommorrow.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

November 7th. This is a legendary day every year in the deer woods. Bill Winke says it's the number one day of the Fall to be sitting in a rut deer stand all day long. I did that today. And I was rewarded. I saw 13 deer today up on that oak ridge, including 4 bucks. I saw a button buck, a 5, a 6, and the 130" 12 pointer again. It was a great day of hunting and I never went more than a couple hours without a sighting. I must say I was surpised given the conditions. 

The P&Y 12 came in at last light again, only this time about 10 minutes earlier. I had definite shooting light, and this time, he worked his way even closer to my tree within 15 yards and in one of my shooting lanes. I drew on him and whispered to myself "you live to play another day". 

Here are some pictures from the days observations. I wasn't able to photograph a deer until 30 minutes before last light when a button buck and a yearling doe, possibly twins from the same momma, came by at 10 yards around 5:15PM. Looks like momma may have ran them off as she prepared for another breeding cycle...a great sign of the times. 


A sharp sunrise:











These punks were seemingly everywhere this morning...way more than yesterday morn...and interestingly enough, they seemed to disperse as the day went on, thanksfully:











This guy paid me a visit around 11:30Am. As we know, they are usually a crepescular/nocturnal animal. His presence at mid-day had me thinking that the new moon phase was having an effect on the animals...bringing them out at mid-day. It gave me some extra hope and had me on my toes...especially around noon (1PM the previous day) when the big boy came by. I was red alert. 












Here's the button that was the first deer that came by that I could photo today. Most all the deer were either: running, too far, in brush, or not enough camera light. I saw him make a few bluff shoves at his presumable sis and they disappeared over the ridge with him lightly pursuing her. 































At one point around 5:30, I had deer moving on almost 3 sides of me! The 12 pointer came up the ridge just like he did yesterday evening. Had him in the bino's and watched his every move for 10 minutes all the way into me and past, just working the ridge. Nice and slow. Not hunting, but more in a feeding patterned it seemed to me. 

He dissappeared around last light around 5:45. I started getting my things together right afterwards. Not 3 minutes later, I hear another deer coming up the ridge. It sounds more dainty than deliberate, if you know what I mean, and I suspected it was a doe picking her way through. It was way to dark to see anything at that point, but I had my LED headlamp on my head, although it wasn't turned on yet. As the deer got closer and closer, I thought, hmm, maybe it will come close enough for me to shine my light on it and see what it is! Sure enough, it worked it's way right under my stand! I switched on the bright LED white light bulb and it flooded the ground below me...lighting up a bigg doe! 

Here is the cool part...it was as if the spectrum of light was invisible to her! Absolutley NO reaction whatsoever! She just continued on her business as if nothing had occured at all. I was amazed. Perhaps she thought it was lightening or something. I mean, there's no way that she DIDN'T see the light that I was lighting her up with right? It seemed like she couldn't though, and I flashed her on and off 10 times or so. She milled around and worked her way off. I thought that was a really cool encounter. 


Total count after two days of hunting in Kansas: 21 deer including 10 bucks (one mature buck and one P&Y buck that made two appearances). My expectations have been exceeded for sure thus far!!! 

Tomorrow I am going to hunt the stand that I hunted yesterday morning where we got pics of the 160" 10 pointer I named Rabbits Foot. It is going to be warm again with SW winds in the 15-20mph range. I hope to see a bunch of deer again, but I know my luck is going to catch up with me sooner or later and a day of low sightings may occur. In the afternoon we are going to hunt one of the other farms that we have, a 500 acre farm that is another huge ridge that funnels deer. Very excited about that, and to see some new scenery as well. 

Time will tell what the weather will bring for sightings tomorrow. All I know is that I will be out in the woods to bear witness to whatever deer activity presents itself to me. To be anywhere else would be against who I am. 

This is what I live for.


More updates from my Live Kansas bowhunt Day 3 in the morning!


----------



## Check 1 (Nov 7, 2010)

*great updates*

Thanks for the updates Full Strutter; we are all living vicariously through your exploits. Best of luck tomorrow going after Rabbits Foot!


----------



## monmouthbucks (Nov 27, 2008)

Awesome! I have hunted NE Kansas for the past 3 years. I could not go out in Nov. this year so I did the early ML hunt......Yuck..too hot, too thick, too many spiders and chiggers...lol Good luck my friend!


----------



## TuffBuc (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome thread man! Good luck down there!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Had two black dogs screw up my area right after first light, really sucked. I heard something coming and was all ready waiting for it to emerge out of the gloom. It had just gotten light enough to see my pins. And what do you know, freakin dogs coming thru. 

They did the same thing to me the first morning when I sat in this stand. However, it wasn't long after they disappeared the first morning when I started seeing deer. Maybe the deer are used to the dogs getting let out around first light. The house is only 400 yards away. We'll see. Trying to keep my hopes high despite the dogs and the warm weather. 

On the flip side, its gorgeous out. Gentle rays warming the hillside I am setting on. Fox squirrel working away down below me. The southwesterly breeze is consistent and this stand hunts that wind to perfection. 

Going to hunt here until late morning, and then Jim and I are going to head North and hunt a different large farm from noon to dark. 

I think I'm gonna see a big one before the last light. Got a feeling.


----------



## GatorMid (Sep 19, 2009)

Keep the updates coming! A monster could pop out at any second.....


----------



## lawman882 (Feb 8, 2006)

Good Luck...


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

There are a handful of bluejays squaking about 100 yards to the SE thru the timber. I hope a big buck is sneaking through and startling them. 

Just finished the last of my food/drink for the morn. Had a banana, small bottle of OJ, and a granola bar. Didn't last long. 

The sun is shining on the small areas of my face that my scentlock headmask isn't covering. It feels great.


----------



## hunterojc (Apr 15, 2010)

Man Good luck I hope you get the big one!!!!


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Great thread. Stay on it.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

what kind of stands are you sitting in?


----------



## bowstretch (Dec 26, 2008)

good luck.


----------



## BigJoeWV (Sep 29, 2008)

Sweet thread. I have been living vicariously and checking in for updates!! good luck


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Update! 

Got down from my morning stand and Jim picked me up around 10:45. We went back to camp, I took off a few layers, and had a quick bite to eat. We left shortly and headed about 20 miles north to our other farm, a 500 acre thing of beauty. Wait until you guys see the pics 2nite. This place is PRISTINE! And no one hunts it except Jim occasionally. 

For the most part, its a 5+ mile long finger ridge that funnels down to my stand area. This area is about a 100 yard wide funnel of woods with pasture on both sides that pinch points the whole ridge right by my stand. This place really looks like Kansas. Gorgeous. 

There is another interesting tidbit. For the last 5 years or so, especially when I lived in CT, I did a lot of wild edible mushroom hunting. Sold a bunch to high end restaurants and loved eating them too. When I got to this stand, which is a huge old oak, I set my bow down so I could tie it to the pull up rope. I happened to look a few feet past and it growing right at the base of this oak is a ~5lb Hen of the woods! This gourmet edible is highly prized. She looks to be about 2 weeks past, but I thought that was awesome. Perhaps a sign of good fortune for me. 

The weather is quite warm in the low 70's. However, 366 days ago, on this farm, few hundred yards away, with identical conditions/temps, Jim arrowed a near 160" class 10 pointer at dusk that tended a doe right by his stand. 

I feel very anxious for this evenings sit!!! 

Good cell service here too...I'll keep the updates flowing! 

Fullstrut out


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Those of us at our desks are right there with you... keep the news coming :thumbs_up


----------



## flopduster (Nov 3, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Fullstrutter said:


> Update!
> 
> Got down from my morning stand and Jim picked me up around 10:45. We went back to camp, I took off a few layers, and had a quick bite to eat. We left shortly and headed about 20 miles north to our other farm, a 500 acre thing of beauty. Wait until you guys see the pics 2nite. This place is PRISTINE! And no one hunts it except Jim occasionally.
> 
> ...


Mmmmm, hen of the woods. tastes like crappie when fried properly ........ unless its really too far along try soaking it over night. never know...... good luck buddy!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

The wind doesn't appear to be consistent. I keep testing it with my Wind Tracker fluffs of cotton. Seems to be varying, coming out of the SW, S, & SE...but mostly the SW. Its reasonably good. I have always heard some of the best sets can be when the wind is slightly wrong for you and slightly right for the big bucks. 

I can't get over how picturesque this stand is. It is the prettiest stand I have ever hunted in my whole life. You will see it 2nite. I took 360 degree pics from all directions from the stand. 

There is a field to my 12 o clock on the other side of the funnel. Slopes up to a hill at the top. The funnel I'm hunting runs SE/NW from my 8 o clock to my 2 o clock. I have a big cedar and scrub oak choked pasture from my 3 o clock that wraps around to my 7 o clock. I am sitting right inside the woods edge about 10 yards. A hardwoods ridge rises up to the north behind the pasture. 

I have been lightly and intermittently grunting & bleating every hour or so. 

I think deer will be on the move in about an hour.


----------



## BowHuntnRedneck (Oct 5, 2006)

Great post keep em coming.


----------



## GatorMid (Sep 19, 2009)

Evening/end of day's hunt update?? We're all waiting man!

Thanks for the accounts thus far!


----------



## todo (Jul 31, 2007)

Awesome Fullstrut for those of us chained to a desk this thread is the next best thing to being in the woods. Stick with them and good luck!


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

cant wait to see some more i wish i was with you pics hope you got one tonight


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

wow..this post is really keeping me interested! Ill check back later to see if ya done any good...


----------



## kskinner7 (Sep 30, 2010)

Fullstrutter let me say thanks for taking all of us on the trip with you. This is by far the best thread that I have read on here so far. :smile:


----------



## OKhunter (Jun 16, 2007)

kskinner7 said:


> Fullstrutter let me say thanks for taking all of us on the trip with you. This is by far the best thread that I have read on here so far. :smile:


I am enjoying this thread as well. Everytime I am on I check for another update. Good Luck, you are definately putting in the hours.


----------



## Bvan (Sep 16, 2008)

great thread


----------



## jporlier (Nov 19, 2004)

Sounds like a fun hunt.


----------



## bigdogg2002 (Sep 25, 2009)

very cool thread man


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Great thread.....i just enjoyed reading all three pages and look forward to following along on your hunt. Best of luck and enjoy!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

cujrh10 said:


> what kind of stands are you sitting in?


Two of the three stands that I have set in so far have been Hunter's View portables. The all day sit, and also the first afternoon when I saw the big boy is a permanent wooden board stand that is pretty comfy and very solid.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Riverghost said:


> What part of the state?



I am hunting in Leavenworth County, NE KS baby!


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

BTW if you couldnt tell yet, YOU ARE THE MAN!! Keep them coming its keeping me entertained in organic chemistry.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Hunt day 3 - The Warm Spell. 

Today was a tough day of hunting. I did not see a single deer. I am grinding through this SW wind warm spell that is being cast over the Kansas landscape. The only thing I can do is put my time in. My quest for a KS giant was unsuccessful today, but I succeeded in getting some great pictures that I want to share with you all. I also hunted one of our farms for the first time, and I fell in love with it. I can not wait until I can get back in there. We are going to wait until we get a NW wind and put in an all day sit up there. 

I have had multiple requests for more pictures...so I got trigger happy today...with the camera!  Here is my photo essay from today adventures!


Dawn sit in the S wind stand on my main farm. A beautiful morning it was, albeit with no deer sightings: 











This guy was chowing on this wound in the tree, whatever it was. This is a fox squirrel right? 











Mossy Oak Treestand FTW! 












Walking out of my main farm, down the logging road that takes me in to and out of the property:
































Then, as I updated earlier today, we headed north to our other 500 acre farm. These pics are showing the terrain on the drive into the property. I was blown away. 



































I have to start another post because you can only have 10 pics per post. Brb.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Our north country farm...the walk in to our stands (bout a half mile trek in): 












Didn't know you were going to get a celebrity appearance did you Jim!? Nice Switchback, btw! :wink:






















Pics from my treestand this afternoon/evening! This stand was SICK!

The cedar choked pasture to the NE with the ridge that it backs up to, to my 4 o clock











The south section of the pasture, to my 7 o clock (SE):











The pinch point to my 12 o clock (West). Just a beautiful Midwestern funnel:











I admit...I'm a gear-obsessed bowhunter...anyone else out there!? 











I was priveledged to witness a gorgeous November sunset this evening. I couldn't help but smile, close my eyes in the soft amber light, and whisper a slient prayer of thanks to be alive in that moment. 










Thank you SO MUCH to you soldiers out there that are following my hunt. You are fighting to make it possible for me to be experiencing this hunt stateside. I feel honored that I can share this experience with you and everyone else. 


Around 3:43PM this evening Jim texts me that his cell phone is low on juice and that he would text me only if he saw something. At 4:14PM he texts and says a buck was coming my way, and for me to pay attention to the South. I got excited, and never sat down for the rest of the evening. Never saw the buck, or any deer for that matter. Later on, after we met up at dark and walked out together, he said it wasn't just any buck, but it was a 135-140" 9 pointer! That is a SOLID buck! It would have made for an awesome photo opportunity, and maybe he might have even caught an arrow if he moved me in some way or another. Jim also saw a smaller buck, a 6 pointer. He was about 350 yards away from me. That 9 was within 200 yards of me, but never came my way. Oh well, there is much more time this week. 

Right now, I am in grind mode. The next two days are going to be warm with winds from the South again. These next two days are likely going to be filler days, with a chance of getting really lucky with a mature buck on his feet during daylight hours. You never know; anything is possible. It is this, that I am banking on. 

I will continue to put my time in, all day sits, in the best stands possible. I will continue to keep this thread alive with live updates from the Kansas woods. Clearly, deer are moving. It is just a matter of being in the right place at the right time. To be honest, even if I only see one deer between today, tomorrow, and Wednesday...if it's the _right deer_...that's all that needs to happen! I will make it count! 

Looks like come thursday, the weather is going to start changing. Calling for showers, cooler temps, and bringing in a NW wind. Friday, Saturday, and Sunday are going to be the 3 best days of my hunt. Overnight lows in the low 30's or lower. I have a lot of hunt left, and a lot of good opportunity to come. 

I am loving every second of this. :thumbs_up


See you in the morn!


----------



## Check 1 (Nov 7, 2010)

*The Grind!*

Gr8 updates from the deer woods in NE Kansas! A group of us from the Southeast and another group of us bowhunters from the Northeast (Check 3, 4, and 5) are pulling for you. So is the team from Marion! Next best thing to being there while at work and we all look forward to your posts. Great pictures. Beautiful country. Good things come to those that work hard and have patience! 2morrow could be the day! Keep us posted! Check 1 out.


----------



## Kansasbowhuntin (Nov 18, 2009)

I also live and hunt in leavenworth----great deer hunting around here


----------



## OKhunter (Jun 16, 2007)

That is some good looking country.


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

Keep it up top! I have been following this hunt from the beginning as I have worked all weekend and didn't get to hunt. So for us that can't hunt and for all the soldiers out there, HUNT ON!!!!


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

This thread has me wanting to head out west so badly. Keep the pics coming and looking forward to hearing from you on here later after work. Hope you have a wonderful day on stand!!


----------



## luckyhunter (Sep 8, 2007)

and....and....and....come on man its daylight in Kansas and I am wanting to hear something!!!!!:blob1: Keep up the updates, I leave in the morning for Nebraska but we are hunting on the Kansas line so thats close enough for me.....Yahooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

best thread ever on AT  good luck FullStrutter!


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

BigDeer said:


> best thread ever on AT  good luck FullStrutter!


Very close but you need to look ups Zaps epic saga from last year. He should have wrote a book


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Dawn just broke on hunt day 4 out of 8.5. The southwesterly breeze carries on it the hint of a new day, and with that, another opportunity for me. I am hunting a new piece this morn, haven't sat it yet. It is a 40 acre chunk behind the landowners home. A handful of P&Y's have come off this piece in the last decade including a 186" NT. It isn't exactly like you see on tv, with a busy highway running by a quarter mile away in sight...but I like it a lot. 

There is a group of does that live and bed on this property and the bucks come in regularly to check on them this time of year. It's also on a bit of a field edge, and I have a beautiful lookout from my stand. We got a trail cam pic of a tight but super massy 8 point in early sept on this piece. The landowner also said he saw a giant back here in the summer which is what prompted us to hang the cam in here for a few weeks. 

I am going to set in here until about 930, then switch stands back to my ridge stand where I saw the big boy on the first day. 

Although it's warm out...I am amped to be hunting in Kansas.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Just had an 8 pointer come by me at 5 yards between me and the field edge!!! I got sickkkk pics!!!!!! Came from highway, between my stand and field edge, 5 mins after does!


----------



## whizkid22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Great thread - good luck on arrowing a big one.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Zaps was good too! Ok..best two threads ever


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

I keep checking this thread. I am hooked. Good luck and great thread.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

There have been 8 hens working down the hillside towards me from the south. They just breached the field near where the 8 point dogged in. Wish I had a turkey tag! I have had turkeys fly up, fly down, or come thru nearly every stand I have set this week. Lots of them in these parts. They look like eastern, bit darker than the Rio's I chase near Marion, KS. 

I wonder if the Leavenworth Co area has hybrids or all Easterns? 

The sun is coming up over the hill and warming the sloping terrain. 

I am going to fire out a 30 second rattling sequence following a snort wheeze or two. 

Have another hour n a half in this stand until the gameplan moves me to the oak ridge on the main farm for the rest of the day.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

A half rack 6 pointer just came scent trailing thru cruising for sure...I grunted him right in to me, he stopped on a dime at 75 yards and came running!! Initially came from across the field on the opposite end. 

Feeling right...


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Fullstrutter said:


> There have been 8 hens working down the hillside towards me from the south. They just breached the field near where the 8 point dogged in. Wish I had a turkey tag! I have had turkeys fly up, fly down, or come thru nearly every stand I have set this week. Lots of them in these parts. They look like eastern, bit darker than the Rio's I chase near Marion, KS.
> 
> I wonder if the Leavenworth Co area has hybrids or all Easterns?
> 
> ...


They're easterns. Good luck on your hunt, I hunt Leavenworth County also and I've been in a stand for the last 9 days. Lot of young bucks chasing does but the big boys are staying away from my stands. My partner shot a huge bodied crazy racked buck on Thursday. 

Hopefully the big one walks in front of you soon. Keep the posts coming.


----------



## bigscott (Apr 13, 2008)

good luck


----------



## NY.Smasher (Jan 23, 2007)

Awesome thread, Very Jealous....Good Luck Bro! Great looking country!!!


----------



## CrazyED (Dec 14, 2009)

Great thread! Enjoy the rest of your hunt and good luck!


----------



## Knappy (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Fullstrutter, how's your morning going? Awesome thread buddy. I'm glad you're enjoying the Midwest woods right now. I used to hunt just on the other side of the border from you over in Missouri. Uncle Sam has me stationed in California right now so I can't be out in the MO woods this year. I love following your thread. Since I can't be there in person, this is the next best thing. Good luck on your Kansas dream hunt.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Fun read! Keep up the good work and hope you drop a big boy.


----------



## trailinone (Sep 5, 2009)

I hope while I'm typing this, you are drawn back, about to release that arrow into a 170" hoss. Good luck,
Chris


----------



## Chromedog (Nov 28, 2006)

BigDeer said:


> Zaps was good too! Ok..best two threads ever


I tried to locate this thread,..had no luck. Can you post the link?
Thanks


Keep this going Fullstrutter,...feels like I am with you,...wish I was,..


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Just switched stands. I had an awesome encounter 15 minutes ago. First, when I had just started walking in to the property to hunt, I bumped two deer, maybe three. There was one nice buck, and I thought one smaller buck. They jumped up from 30 yards away, right near the stand I hunted yesterday morning. The bigger buck looked to be a good one, but couldn't tell, just saw a big frame. So I proceeded slowly as I had been before. 

I walked all the way back in across the farm to the oak bench up on the ridge. I was within 20 yards of the stand, and I stopped to change the card out of our Bushnell trophy cam. I had no sooner taken the card out, put the blank one in, and closed the cam up when I heard something to my left in the left. I look up and here comes an 8 pointer!!! He was 20 yards away in the wide open...I froze!! He never saw me and never smelled me, and went on his business. 

Was it a cruiser, or the smaller buck that I thought I saw that I had bumped? His mouth was open and he was slightly panting. It is low 70's out so I can understand why. The deer took off towards the back of the farm, and I probably just beat them here. So where did the other big one go with the possible 3rd other deer? Hopefully he got too hot and bedded back down and will make it this way before last light. 

I crawled stealthily up into my stand after he passed and I will be hanging out here for the remainder of the day. I highly doubt any movement will occur in these temps until late...but we'll see! 

Grind time.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Here is is pro page..might shoot him a pm for a link?

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=99486


----------



## lawman882 (Feb 8, 2006)

Jus' shoot sump'm, damnit!!!! 

Yer killin' us with all this antiss'pation...


----------



## monmouthbucks (Nov 27, 2008)

Keep it going brother.....Good luck!


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

This is better than most of the shows on tv!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

It's very warm and breezy. Not even the squirrels moving. Weather.com says its still 70 out. 

I'm just lazing away the dog days of Novem...wait a sec what the heck!?? Thought summer ended a couple months back. 

Ooo! I thought I heard something as I was typing and I looked up and saw some turkeys about 50 yards away on my level. Living moving organisms! Thought they all died of heat stroke. 

ETA to prime time: I'm thinking about 2.5 hours.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't let the warm temps get you down. Yesterday was by far the warmest of the last 6 days we hunted here in MO. At 11 things broke loose big time. I shot a doe, a buck, and my cameraman shot a buck in a matter of ten minutes. When we trailed my buck and was taking pix, a buck fight broke out 100 yards away in full view of us.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Turkeys! The whole flock came in...close this time. 14 hens, all scratching in the leaves. I got some great pics. The company is welcome. The sounds of them walking in the leaves after hours of nothing is a sweet, sweet sound to my ears. I can hear them lightly clucking and soft purring to each other. I love turkey hunting in the Spring almost as much as I love bowhunting monster bucks in the Fall.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Speaking of pics, photobucket sent me an email saying I am reaching my monthly allotted bandwidth. What other websites do you guys use for hosting pictures for free like photobucket where all it takes is a quick registration?


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

imageshack requires no regestration


----------



## Brut (Mar 18, 2005)

Loving this thread thank you I cant wait until I leave on the 17th for my 10 day adventure


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

good luck bro

JoshM rolled into my place in ks yest. and smoked a GIANT this morning. in 3 sits he saw 23 bucks 4 booners and 11 other shootersand the rest were dinks under 130"


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

Fullstrutter said:


> Speaking of pics, photobucket sent me an email saying I am reaching my monthly allotted bandwidth. What other websites do you guys use for hosting pictures for free like photobucket where all it takes is a quick registration?


The site I'm attaching here is excellent.Quick registration and easy to navigate and use.

http://tinypic.com/


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Buck below me! He is down on next bench down...eating acorns. Looks to have a smallish rack. I think this cloud cover is helping. Feels like the temps are dropping indeed.

Prime time has arrived early!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i could not be more jealous of you at the moment, but a great idea for a thread


----------



## Kyfoster11 (Sep 11, 2004)

Im loving this thread man!! Whem U do kill your Biggen its going to be like a party on here lol. 
Good luck and hunt safe
k


----------



## bljc30 (Feb 25, 2008)

Any updates? This is great!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

*The warm spell continues*

What's up friends! 

I'm back at hunting camp and we are kicking back and having a few brews 2nite. Relaxing a bit for the first time since I arrived. We grilled up some huge awesome sirloin steaks for dinner...they were outrageous. 

This afternoon/evening hunt was kind of a bust for me. I saw a lil buck, and a nice flock of turkeys, but more or less my hunt was ruined...by those damn dogs again. It wasn't 25 minutes after the smallish buck below me dissappeared that he all of a sudden reappeared...hauling azz tail up. I thought maybe a bigger buck was going to be behind him...but no...it was those dang mutts again. It was all I could do to not take a shot at one of them. I thought about it a lot since the last time that they came thorough at first light on Monday morning. I decided that even though Jim wants me to shoot them since they are apparently owned by no one (he has driven around and knocked on over 20 doors in the local vicinity trying to be diplomatic first)...I just don't think I want that on my conscious. Whether they are pets or wild (neither have a collar)...I feel that my decision to look the other way when they come by my bowstand will hopefully shine favorably on me later on in this hunt. 

It was about 5PM...45 mins before last light when they chased that little buck by me. I named him the crabclaw 4 when I was watching him below me. Then, to rub salt in the wound, one of them came right back through with 10 minutes left before last shooting light. What a bummer. I bleated him to a stop at 15 yards and whispered "please don't come back...I'm sparing your life." I hope these demons don't continue to run deer off my farm during the remainder of the week. Let's leave this situation at that...and not start a debate about who would and who wouldn't have passed. I am just hoping they leave me alone. 

At any rate...here are some pics from today. I really did have a great morning this morn sitting in that stand for the first time. I will definitely be going back there tomorrow morning and I am very excited about it. When that 8 came by this morning...boy o boy...it really could have been the one that I am waiting for. He snuck in...didn't see him until he was 25 yards away when I heard some footfalls in the leaves and turned to look. It was just awesome how the encounter played out. 

Let me first show you some pictures of the first does that showed up!





























Here is the sneaky 8 point!

20 seconds after I first saw him:










What's that up in the tree? 











Eh, must be nothing...






















Here are the turkeys that I was wondering whether were Eastern's or hybrids 











Scenery shots from the stand this morning...interestingly enough, Jim said he didn't think I was going to like it...but I actually loved it: 





















post continued...


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is the half rack young buck that came through and I grunted him right in across the field












Then I switched stands to the ridge stand. Boy was it warm out this afternoon. Pics from the afternoon sit...


Lazing away the dog days of November...










...wait a sec..something does NOT sound right about that!



When it is this hot out and deer movement is really subdued...enthusiasm only gets you so far on the 3rd hot day in a row. Time to power UP! 











Here is the flock of turkeys that visited me up on the ridge this afternoon:











All in all, it was a warm day...but a good day. It was a day spent in the Kansas deer woods...no matter what way you slice it...that is just plain awesome. I will continue grinding away. I have now hunted 4 full days out of 8.5. This hunt isn't even half over! 

I got a good feeling about tomorrow morning. It is going to be about 5 degrees cooler...another day deeper into the November Midwest rut, and I am going to be in a proven killing stand. 


The Deer Gods are bound to smile at me...it's just a matter of time.


----------



## kubes14001 (Nov 22, 2006)

You're optimism is very refreshing! Great perspective on what is really important in the woods! Good luck the rest of your trip!


----------



## OKhunter (Jun 16, 2007)

I think that you need to make a run to town and pick up a turkey tag some evening.


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

Put on a Safety vest or belt!!!! Please


----------



## Check 1 (Nov 7, 2010)

*dog days of summer... can turn on a dime!*

Hang in there Full Strutter... not quite half-way through the hunt and you have seen a lot, enjoyed the Kansas woods and had time to enjoy the solitude. Be safe (good comment about a safety belt) and stay sharp... action could be just around the corner. You have all of us thoroughly enjoying your posts and waiting for the next posts and pictures! Tomorrow could be the day! Good luck! Check 1


----------



## jroecycle (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, I just read this entire thread and I feel like it is a "to be continued" cliff hanger episode from a t.v. show... best of luck I can't wait to see the end result. I just hope it doesn't end like a blind date gone wrong. Anticipation, turns to disapointment.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice pic's, I hope you have a good hunt.

X2 on wearing a harness.

marty


----------



## switchback513 (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm Pumped for you good luck with your hunt. Sounds like a awesome area.Knock one down!


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

Good Luck Scott. Should have linked this up to CTF so others can follow it too.


----------



## BigJoeWV (Sep 29, 2008)

Good Luck, but now I can't show my son your pics anymore.....I preach safety harness to him. Nothing is worth your life, strap in please!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Well guys, I'm back in the stand I was in yesterday morn. Warm and breezy conditions with a SSW wind. It finally got light enough to text without my phone light being visible. 

As im typing thus a small buck stepped out and I just grunted and now he's coming in!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Skipper button buck just worked thru the field in front of me all by his lonesome...no momma. Gotta be a good sign.


----------



## having fun now (Jul 7, 2005)

Good luck. Great thread


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

Living my dream through this post man!!! cant wait till you drop a giant!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Just had some cool encounters. Bit unfortunate, but neat to see. I was just looking around, hunting, when all of a sudden I see a doe bust out of the cover into the field about 100 yards out. Another behind her and one more behind. Probably the 3 I saw yesterday morn, doe n two skippies. Their body language indicated agitation and I really thought a buck might be behind them pestering them. Unfortunately, they ran across the field from my right to left too far out in the field...my scent stream is bisecting the field right up the middle. My observations tell me that anything within 75 yards or less away...my scent goes harmlessly over them...but the lead doe caught it at ~90yds. 

I anticipated it and had her in the binos wondering when....and BAM. She skids to a halt on a dimepiece. Full lock n brake mode. She caught something but was unsure. Watched her do the nose bob trying to figure it out. Decided to backtrack back to the woods quietly, no flag up. They all went back the way they came. 

If there was a buck behind them, I wanted to see if I could convince him the does ran back into the woods due to other bucks. So I hammered out a bang um up fight with some snort wheezes. 

Minute later the 5 pointer slinks in looking curiously coming down off the hill to my right. He just worked thru the field and disappeared off to the left. 

Got another 90 mins on this set.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

I've seen firsthand how dogs can flat ruin an otherwise great area so I'd get out of that place.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Doe, straight up hill from me, feeding, coming down, very slowly, hoping buck behind her!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Turned out to be a doe, yearling, and a small buck with them in the 4-5pt size. They worked their way along the hillside away from me. Last thing I saw was some running lil bit, a frisky young buck in harass mode. 

Good to see deer on their feet. I think I will stay here a lil longer. 

Btw, I cant read posts bc phone freezes when I try to download page. But gf told me that people commenting on no safety harness. Wearing a belt...I know, not the safest, but those dang harnesses aren't cheap. Safety is my number one focus when ascending, descending, and while setting. I make slow calculated deliberate movements and always maintain 3 points of contact. Thanks for the concern


----------



## yelton720 (Aug 2, 2010)

Good luck on your hunt.. this thread is nice for the ones like me stuck at work while others are out chasing whitetails.. As for your safety it sounds like money is not really a huge deal if you have multiple farms that you are hunting on in Kansas, you can pick one up for as little as $50. Well worth the money to save your life.


----------



## jporlier (Nov 19, 2004)

Fullstrutter said:


> Turned out to be a doe, yearling, and a small buck with them in the 4-5pt size. They worked their way along the hillside away from me. Last thing I saw was some running lil bit, a frisky young buck in harass mode.
> 
> Good to see deer on their feet. I think I will stay here a lil longer.
> 
> Btw, I cant read posts bc phone freezes when I try to download page. But gf told me that people commenting on no safety harness. Wearing a belt...I know, not the safest, but those dang harnesses aren't cheap. Safety is my number one focus when ascending, descending, and while setting. I make slow calculated deliberate movements and always maintain 3 points of contact. Thanks for the concern



Fullstrutter- PM me your address and I will send you a harness. Won't help for this trip, but will help in the future. I have really enjoyed your thread. Thanks for taking us along on the trip.


----------



## bigscott (Apr 13, 2008)

jporlier said:


> Fullstrutter- PM me your address and I will send you a harness. Won't help for this trip, but will help in the future. I have really enjoyed your thread. Thanks for taking us along on the trip.


i have one aswell that i could send you -- i have really been enjoying your thread


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the offer guys for the harness. Maybe I should take you up on that. The way I figured, if I was going to buy one, it might as well have been the HSS or whatever other competitors are out there. Otherwise, just stick with the belts that I grew up wearing. Haven't really looked too hard into what's available tho to be honest. 

I'm Back at camp now wolfing down some steak and eggs. Life is tough  

I saw 8 deer this morning! Lots of deer activity over in that 40 acre stand area. 3 dink bucks and a handful of does scattered throughout the morning. Fun times no doubt. 

We are going to head up to the 500 acre farm 20 mins north in about 30 minutes. It's cloudy out and that is helping with the temps. The wind is definitely blowing pretty good though. It will be switching over a little bit today towards the W and that will be very good for the stand that I am going to be hunting. It is the same stand that I hunted Monday night. 

Jim is going to move his stand about 100 yards to hopefully be able to intercept the big framed big bodied buck that he has had two encounters with in his stand area on this farm. 

Looking forward to another glorious afternoon & evening on stand!


----------



## Kevin85 (Jul 9, 2006)

Good luck out there Scotty.....keeping tabs from CT..

Kevin


----------



## Kansasbowhuntin (Nov 18, 2009)

my kansas 8pt. shot yesterday in Leavenworth Co. Kansas


----------



## bowstretch (Dec 26, 2008)

congrats man.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

As I sit here perched up in this gnarled kansas oak tree, I have been pondering a few things. I got back into stand around 1PM and have been contemplating life and writing this entry for a couple hours now. I type a couple words, scan all around me, and then type a few more. My predator instinct is always running in the background of my consciousness. Sometimes I don't even realize it. Deep in though up in my deer stand, I recognize that I have been staring at a location some distance away, and don't know exactly why. Soon, two squirrels start chasing each other out of the brush and I realize my subconscious heard them without me affiliating it.

As you have come to know, it's warm out. This whole region is wrapped in a blanket of unseasonably hot temps. Terra firma is parched and dry here. It has also been quite windy, peaking today no doubt. This is a recipe for lots of stand time and minimal mature buck movement. But I am here to hunt, and despite having the odds against me....I am persevering. Where there's a will there's a way, and I am determined to see this warm front through from up in a tree.

I have been thinking about how much went into this hunt for me. Being my first serious out of state hunt, I gave it my all. I'm really glad I did because my efforts led me to Jim and I made a good friend out of the deal. I don't have the resume or experience that he has, but I'm full of pizz n vinegar and we work well hunting together. I keep telling him though that I'm after the bigger picture...not just looking to come to kansas and get guided to a buck. I'm looking to make a hunting buddy out here and build some relationships and share good times in deer camp and beyond for as long as God is willing. It is my definite life plan to move here in the next 5 years and I can't wait to turn that dream into a reality.

This hunt has been very rewarding so far being able to share my experiences with you all. I am trying my hardest to try and get a shot at a big buck but the going has been tough since the beginning of the second day. I know though, even if I don't get a big Kansas bruiser...I have already been very successful.

The sun has commenced its daily ritual of setting down towards the horizon. The landscape is intermittently littered with casted shadows that seem to stretch out of sight. There is an instinct that is stirring within me.

Crunch time is approaching.


----------



## JHAZER (Dec 23, 2009)

You are a true sportsman! stay focused and best of luck!


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Keep the post and pics coming scott i really enjoying this day to day report!!! I too greatly emphasize wearing a harness and not just cause i fell a few years back and was airlifted but just because life is very important and you have people that care and love you. Also you do enjoy hunting and climbing trees so if you want to continue then wear one.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## mwm2v (Nov 5, 2008)

hey man what have the temps been in the morning out there? and what are the highs and lows? jus want to see if my weather app on my phone is semi close. 
im heading out that way on saturday so im hoping it cools down within the next few days.
thanks, good luck out there


----------



## KSJAYHAWK (Aug 7, 2010)

mwm2v said:


> hey man what have the temps been in the morning out there? and what are the highs and lows? jus want to see if my weather app on my phone is semi close.
> im heading out that way on saturday so im hoping it cools down within the next few days.
> thanks, good luck out there


Warm, I wore shorts and a t-shirt all day. At 645 am it was around 50 I think, maybe warmer. NE kansas


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

mwm2v said:


> hey man what have the temps been in the morning out there? and what are the highs and lows? jus want to see if my weather app on my phone is semi close.
> im heading out that way on saturday so im hoping it cools down within the next few days.
> thanks, good luck out there


KSjayhawk is right...very very warm. The temps in the morn the last few days have been in the low to mid 50's. High's have ranged from low to mid 70's around 1-3PM. 

The weather will definitely be changing and dropping starting tomorrow. Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday should be a sick stretch.


----------



## mwm2v (Nov 5, 2008)

thats what i like to hear! cooler weather on the way! =) thanks for the update and good luck. im gunna try to do the same type thread while im out there to keep people updated. this thread has been very helpful!


----------



## lrbergin (Jan 19, 2009)

It's about to cool down my man. Hang in there and hopefully this cold front puts a bruiser in front of you. I'm pulling for you.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, there really isn't all that much more to share with y'all then what I included in my updates throughout the day. It was bloody hot again. Hopefully though, this is going to be the last hot weather day in a string of 4+ so far. Tomorow looking to be mediocre, overnight low of 40ish, daytime high around mid 60's. Basically 10 degrees cooler. Might stimulate some big boy movement. 

Friday through Monday look to be much, MUCH better. Overnight low's are forecasted to be in the low 30's, with daytime highs in the low 50's. Jim thinks it is going to go beserk starting on Friday.

Here are a few pics from the day...really didn't have too many photo opportunities of anything that I haven't already photographed. 

The small buck from first light:











Posing for me after grunting him to a halt:











The doe up the hill, as I first saw her. Interestingly, I was on the phone with Jim...it was around 9AM and I wanted to discuss what he was thinking for a gameplan. All of a sudden I said oh sh*t Jim deer deer deer deer deer gotta go!!!! It turned out to be a doe, a skip, and another small buck. 











Packed up and ready to descend from the morning set around 10AM:











On my second sit of the day, around 4PM, the late afternoon sunlight had my pins ablaze. The slicktrick looms omniously in the background, poised and ready to fly at a draw's notice...











Needless to say, I am PSYCHED for the weather to change. My optimism levels remain high. I have, technically, 3.5 days left. That's a heck of a lot of time...especially considering that it is going to be a whole different ballgame with cold weather. However, I purchased an insurance policy this afternoon. I bought a plane ticket on Southwest airlines (who I am traveling with for my original flights) for Monday, same time as I am scheduled to fly out for Sunday on, 4:30PM. If I need to cancel my Sunday flight by late morning Sunday if I haven't tagged yet, I will, and then I will have one extra day with my backup flight. If I tag before Sunday afternoon, then I can cancel my Monday flight. Regardless of whichever one that I cancel...the purchase price of the flight gets recycled back into your southwest account to be able to use at a later date.

So, I have plenty of time left for my encounter with a Midwest stud buck. I am eagerly awaiting for my opportunity, especially after going 4 full days with zero mature buck sightings whatsoever. Heck, all we have seen are 1.5's and 2.5's, not even any middle aged 3.5's. 


Time to hit the hay and get some extra rest tonight. I have an early date with a giant in the morning...I will be ready and waiting for him.


----------



## Check 1 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Cooler days are coming!*

Full Strutter; We are all following your thread and pics and the team here in FL says hello and good luck! You may have already heard from E in KS who has some great pics of bucks in his County but none like what you are looking for. Here's hoping that the cooler weather brings out the big boys. Stay optimistic, be alert and be ready for that flicker of movement or subtle snap that gives away the presence of an approching buck worthy of your tag! Check 1.


----------



## Tall 1 (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm loving the journal Scott! As I've told you before,you're a great writer,thanks for taking all of us along for the ride.
Let that cold air settle in and you'll be in the chips.
Be safe Strut-get a harness dude. Like you said you're a gear junkie-plus it's not the money what's your life worth?

Keep the reports coming, I'll be following your diary and I want to see your face behind 180 inches of bone by the end of the trip!! KEEP THE SPIRITS HIGH!

Jon


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Good luck! I keep getting on here expecting to see picks of you with a slammer..its going to happen I know it!!


----------



## hoytjeeper (Aug 18, 2008)

Fullstruter,

I have just found this post and it is great. I live in Kansas City, and my father is in Colorado right now hunting elk and will be back here on Friday (he lives in PA.) We are headed up to North Central Kansas from the 13th-18th. I am very excited about the cooler temps coming in. Glad to see you will be around for the cooler temps. I was up in the same area we are headed this year two years ago at almost the same time and saw the most mature buck activity ever. Never got a shot but still consider it to be my best hunt to date just because of the sightings. Hoping to top that hunt this year. I really like this idea of a journal and plan to do the same. Best of luck to you!


----------



## cman22 (Dec 10, 2008)

Are you deer hunting then or going after roosters? My dad is going to logan that monday to hunt pheasant. Where is KC are you at I got family all over there.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Two does came from bedding area into field 150 yards out. I heard a deer above me on the hillside but it was still too dark to really see in there. So I grunted a few times. The does worked their way to me, and I grabbed my binos. Whatever was on the hill was coming closer. I finally picked him up, a decent 8 pointer about 120". I grunted a couple more times and he wasn't interested. Does worked their way to me and entered the field road heading towards the powerlines.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

I saw something that I have always wanted to see this morning, in the dark right after I got up into my stand. Bioilluminescing rhizomorphs!! Google 'foxfire'. The mycelium of some honey mushroom species bioilluminesces in the dark under the right conditions. It was glowing in a small wound in the hackberry tree that my set is in right up near my platform. Very neat. 

Deer update: I've seen 8 different deer this morning including 4 bucks, a button, a 3 pointer, a fork half rack, and a 110" 8 pointer. I passed an alpha mature doe that had to be 135lbs dressed at 8 yards. I am getting the itch to draw blood...but the does are my buck bait for now. 

Very nice cool temps this morning in the 40 range...super refreshing to feel...apparently to the deer too.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

It's coming Fullstrutter. It's coming. Get ready!!


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

tomorrow's gonna be crazy for you............ we're a day behind you here in IL so sat will the crazy here. good luck and keep diggin


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

Fullstrutter, I've yet to comment on this thread, because I've been waiting for the right moment. The moment is here, so here goes...

TODAY is YOUR DAY, BROTHER!!!! I feel it. Let us know when you punch him!


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

BTW, I see you have an affinity for exotic mushrooms and cool things that grow in the dark and especially the combination of the two...:eek2: Seriously though, if you ever get a chance to check our Dismal's Caverns in north-west Alabama, go check it out. Really cool colony of glow-worms that inhabit the caverns. Anyhoo, kill us a buck already!


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

im so gonna get in trouble!!! i cant seem to get to work!!! man you have me glued to this seat waiting for the 3 letters to appear!! BBD.. i cant wait to get back to the woods this weekend. you have me calling my wife telling her to start packing my clothes im leaving early tomorrow!!! lol.. great thread man, thanks!


----------



## travisn10 (Jan 26, 2010)

What kind of camera are you using. Those pictures are awesome.


----------



## aggiebow88 (Jan 20, 2005)

i hunted last weekend and as you said it was slow due to wind and warm temps. will be back (Doniphan and Atchison counties) Sunday for a 4 day hunt. Looks like it might be better!


----------



## cannon14 (Oct 5, 2006)

Great thread Strut I have been following it since you got here..I think it will be neet to have a journal of the hunt no matter what happens...we have been having the same problem to hot windy and nobody is seeing anything mature so hang in there, after these rains stop it should be hot, btw a biology backround?


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Good Luck these next few Days!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Alright guys, I'm back on stand after the morning sit. I witnessed some hella deer movement this morning. I'm hoping they stay on their feet from here on out. Just gotta get one mature buck to come by that's all I'm hoping for, doesn't even have to be a monster. 

I am back up in my ridge stand...Scott's set, as Jim has come to call it. I really enjoy being up here, it's a great funnel rut stand. Many miles of contiguous ridges pinch down to a 150 yard wide hillside here. There is a creek at the base with feed fields on the other side of the creek bottom and above me as well with a big cut bean field up on top of the ridge. 

The weather is almost back to what it was on my first hunting day - Saturday. There is a decent chance of showers before dark as well. It is a cloudy November day and it feels like the quintessence of deer hunting. Just a little colder and then we'll really be talking. 

I will be here til dark.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Fullstrutter said:


> I passed an alpha mature doe that had to be 135lbs dressed at 8 yards. I am getting the itch to draw blood...but the does are my buck bait for now.
> 
> Very nice cool temps this morning in the 40 range...super refreshing to feel...apparently to the deer too.


Man, I pray I come across a doe that big when rifle season rolls around (saving up to buy my first bow). My #1 reason for hunting is to feed the kids, and a doe that big would be a wonderful thing to have in the freezer! Good luck finding your bruiser buck!



cannon14 said:


> Great thread Strut I have been following it since you got here..I think it will be neet to have a journal of the hunt no matter what happens...we have been having the same problem to hot windy and nobody is seeing anything mature so hang in there, after these rains stop it should be hot, btw a biology backround?


You're in Hutch, also? PM inbound...


----------



## CenterMass (Feb 21, 2006)

Awesome thread! You have a real talent with word usage. My dad heads back out there tonight for a 4 day stretch, last weekend was sure slow with the heat but he did pass on a nice 140ish 3 y/o. Wishing the best for both of you and just praying that lock down doesn't occur prior to the cool down...


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Happy Veteran's Day to all of you who have put your life on the line for our country. I am able to do what I am doing because of you!

As you all know...today is 11/11. My grandma always use to tell me and my bro n sis when we were growing up whenever it was 11:11 on the clock. She would say "Look, it's four salami's! Make a wish!" So it kinda stuck with me my whole life, and everyone in my family always says make a wish whenever someone notice's that it's 11:11 on the clock. Over the last 6 months or so...I started making a very, veryyyy similar wish every time I saw the 4 salami's. I can't tell anyone what it is, but I hope it comes true soon.  

Today might even be the day being that its 11/11. Jim told me to wear his lucky beanie today too, so I'm feeling the positive vibes.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Half rack 6 pointer...definitely a new buck...just cruised by about 10 mins ago! Mid day action baby! He came from the west right down the trail 15 yards away. Wind blowing from NE towards SW up towards bean field and he never caught my wind! Went above him, perfect! The wind is perfect perfect perfect for the stand coming from the NE. 

That marks the ~17th differentbuck of the week....oh ****! Another deer below me on the bench down below.


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

I hope you have a raincoat in your backpack.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Here he comes. Get him!


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

Something tells me that fullstrutter is standing, bow-in-hand, watching a biggun in close proximity! This thread is freaking great!


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

did i miss anything? had to plant 250 pounds of rye on the infields. did fast as i could to come see the results. lol


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

The showers have started. My goretex fleece camo has me weather proofed. Feels like a good overcast November day for deer hunting. I have had deer moving thru all afternoon. 

Where's BIG BOY?


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

Tonights the night man i can feel it! Good luck fullstrutter we are all pulling for ya man!


----------



## mwm2v (Nov 5, 2008)

how did this afternoon go? did the rain bring som cooler temps? i hope so


----------



## ssbretti60 (Dec 28, 2009)

Just saw this thread for the first time. Good Luck! It's nice being able to read this since I'm too busy to get out hunting.


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Hope you lasted longer in the stand longer than I did today, Made it a whoping 1 hour and 20 min before the rain was to much. Good Luck!


----------



## Broman69 (Nov 6, 2010)

Fullstrutter said:


> The showers have started. My goretex fleece camo has me weather proofed. Feels like a good overcast November day for deer hunting. I have had deer moving thru all afternoon.
> 
> Where's BIG BOY?


 Whats up bloodman..Reading the the stories goodluck...


----------



## razortec 0001 (Aug 15, 2004)

Bump it up..


----------



## hoytjeeper (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm calling it....time of death to the big boy...just before dark!!!


----------



## bozo300 (Aug 17, 2006)

First of all, way to go man awesome hunt, you really bring it to life. Thanks for taking us along.

second, not to hijack this thread or promote other sites but I found another live hunt that is ALMOST this good.

Part 1 is here http://forums.bowsite.com/TF/bgforums/thread.cfm?threadid=389430&forum=4 scroll down for the hunt

Part 2 is here http://forums.bowsite.com/TF/bgforums/thread.cfm?threadid=389570&forum=4 scroll down for the hunt


Keep at it man, Good Luck.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

*Hunt day 6 - Cooler weather has finally arrived*

Today was a very refreshing day to be bowhunting on the heels of all that warm weather. The NE breeze had a moist and cool feeling to it. It was overcast for most of the day from late morning on. This contributed to day time temps peaking out in the mid 50's...a far cry from a thermostat in the 70's. 

The deer must have felt pretty good in it too because I saw 16 of them today! This included 10 bucks, all uniques, and all 2.5 or under. Two button bucks (different properties), a 3, a 4, a 5, a half rack 6, 2 different basket 6's, a 7, and a 110" 8 pointer. 

Here are some of the pics from gobs of deer all day long. It made the day fly by...but still no sight nor sound of the infamous (perhaps even mythical?) mature buck that I am pursuing. 


Two does at first light...I actually picked them up in the bino's scanning the field before I could see out into it. They worked their way all the way down the edge right into the timber past my stand. Only one of the two in the pic. 












This is when I had all those deer out in front of me...7 to be exact, including two small bucks and a button. If anyone is bored tonight or tomorrow, save this pic, and photoshop it to edit in a red circle around each deer...see who can find all 7. 












The big alpha mature doe that I really wanted to stick but passed. I didn't come to Kansas to shoot a doe, although I definitely will for sure if/when I get my buck down first. 












The two small bucks in the group of 7











The ~110" 8 pointer that came down off the hill above me at first light, dissappeared, and then reappeared after the big group of deer moved off. He trucked across the field and as you can tell, the pic is a bit blurry. 












The can-opener buck...snuck through by himself around mid morning











Around 9AM the wind switched to unfavorable so I got down and had Jim pick me up. Went back to camp, chowed a monster plate of leftover lasagna from last night, and quickly mobilized to get back into the ridge stand for late morning entry for the day. 

After switching stands, it didn't take long for the small buck movement to commence. This was the third buck to come by throughout the afternoon...but no big boy yet. 











This nice doe and her button buck skipper were down below me munching acorns (great local addition to my ridge stand to still have a food source up there). They eventually worked all the way up to directly below my stand and were smelling my bottom foot pegs!











I watched them nibbling on some twigs and fresh shoots:











Only one more lone 1.5-2.5 year old doe worked her way through, alone, after the above pair dissappeared. I slowly grabbed my bow and really thought a shooter might be coming up her back trail 100 or 200 yards behind. That was about 45 minutes until last light, and I stood at the ready with bow in hand the entire time. 


Another day has passed, and with that, the pressure is slowly but surely starting to build. I have 3 more full days and a half day if needed. Hopefully, I can get it done in the next 2.5 days and head back without having to use another PTO day on Monday. But I got it, if I need it. 

I gave it my all in the planning and setting up of this hunt. I've been giving it my all thus far hunting as hard and as smart as I can every day. I'm going to keep my spirts and enthusiasm high and continue the long hunts in search of the buck I have been waiting my whole life for.


He is out there and *I will* have my chance.


----------



## KansasDeer (Nov 19, 2008)

This is great


----------



## Check 1 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Cooler days are here!*

Hello Full Strutter! Great pics, great stories and you have us checking this site 2-3X a day for updates! Now that the weather has changed, a big boy could come by anytime. Stay focused, follow Jim's lead and be ready for the "sound that does not belong" there in the woods around you. It could be the stealthy approach of an old and wise buck! I will be in work tomorow (in your time zone) and checking as often as I can. Hope to see a "BBD" headline when I wake up or check at noon! Check 1


----------



## pipefitterchris (Nov 9, 2010)

be ready the rain is headed your way good luck brother


----------



## MAstrutter (Nov 12, 2010)

Scotty Slaya' Man - I'm with you Bro up here in MA. This is killing me after having missed the 150 I told you about via text. Did you get a chance to see the pics I sent of the 170 class killed in N. Andover? Who would believe we're growing some of these up here now??!! lol The thunderchickens got me thinking about the spring too. I'll tell you about the great fall hunt I had in NH sometime, had a 800lb Bull Moose walk in on me while trying to call a flock in!! awesome experience!! The pics are tremendous, the info detailed and erudite, as I have become accustomed too!! I'm praying you get that BBD and best to all our soldiers following too, thank you folks!!


----------



## bozo300 (Aug 17, 2006)

nice pics man keep it up. here's your does


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

im here waiting again strutter, i have a half day at work then im heading to the camp. if i have good service ill be watching your hunts from my stand and hopefully we both can take a wall hanger. you have bettet odds but here in louisiana we also have a few of them so hopefully it will be my turn. ive been bow hunting for 5 weeks now and nothing big enough to shoot. maybe that will change after tomorrow. good luck and im glued to this thread till 12. give some bbd updates. thanks again!


----------



## MAstrutter (Nov 12, 2010)

Strutter - I'm out of work and off to stand for the rest of the day myself, best wishes, will check in later!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

I've got to say this is the best thread I have ever read on AT (I'll have to check out Zap's). You, Fullstrutter are a natural writer, and I am enjoying your story as if its's happening to me. Good luck today but I bet you got one down since you have not checked in yet. Good Luck!


----------



## Check 1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Matt, I think you could be right... not like Full Strutter to not check in this early. Anyone know if it is still raining (and if so how hard) where he is in Leavenworth County today? Heavy rain would wash out a blood trail pretty quickly. I guess we all need to stay tuned! Will be back on my lunch hour.


----------



## j12goose (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm just south of LV county and it's been pouring like cats and dogs since very early this morning. I can't imagine that it'd be any fun sitting in a tree right now.


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

if its storming its prolly hard to type on phone. it will get wet. or the weather has bad service. who knows... we all just have ot wait


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

awesome updates and pics im still thinking your gonna get a monster how many days do you have left???


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

It happened!!!!! The moment that I have been waiting for finally occured this morning! 

It was pouring rain this morning and I said to Jim gotta do it...I'm going hunting I don't care if I get drenched. Went back to the same property I have been hunting in the mornings on the fields edge. Been seeing so many does and small bucks just knew a big one had to come through eventually. 

I got on stand a little later and blew out a couple deer on the way in. Raining like the dickens. I get set up and I'm just trying to persevere and stay dry. Even though I had rain gear on, it was raw and bitter with wind, rain, and cool temps. After first light, about 7:15, I decided to rattle. I slammed them so hard and for so long I was smelling bone from the friction and energy. It was loud and the clashing antlers reverberated throughout the hollow. I had my bow in my hand waiting thinking someone might run in but nothing happened. 5 minutes. 10 minutes. Nothing. Im facing the woods behind the stand towards the powerlines because I didn't want anything to sneak up on me. The woods were loud with rain, but a deer could come in real silent.

I happen to glance behind me towards the field and OMG!!!! MONSTER BUCK! Huge rack giant body, tons of mass...mature buck and a definite shooter. He hooked around the field edge, hung a right into the woods down the field road, and was going to come right by my stand at 12 yards broadside. 

I drew when he was still 25 yards out, tracked with him, and right as he was coming into my lane, he turned and entered the woods coming right at my stand!!! I settled in, got ready for the shot, and realized I couldn't see thru my peep! It had water in it!! Oh no!! Now the giant is 10 yards and quartering towards me and coming. 9 yards. 8 yards. I desperately try to sight and aim on him to no avail. 7 yards. I try to blow the water quietly out my peep. 6 yards. I can see a lil bit thru it now. 5 yards. I settle the pin as best I can metacentrically on his body. 4 yards. I touch off and blast him right through the middle, HARD. 

He let out a ROARRRRR/GROWLLLLL as he absorbed the impact and dig HARD. He took off like a bat out of hell digging for all he was worth crashing through the brush and tearing off. It looked like a liver/gut quartering to and I anticipated it exited out towards the right right hind quarter. I saw the nocturnal lighted nock center punch...must have been right below the spine. 

We are going to let him be all day and probably come back around 4PM and see if we can see any sign. I backed right out about 30 mins after the shot. I marked his direction real well, and there is a defined area that he is likely bedded up in right now. He headed towards the highway but had about 500+ yards to go to get there. There is a big pond that will funnel his movement. I am very confident that I will find my kansas bruiser. 

He is a mainframe 8 with giant bases and trash points. I'm thinking 140"+. Fully mature giant body 225lbs+ on the hoof. A beast of a midwestern stud buck that I have been praying for, hoping for, waiting for, and hunting hard and putting my time in for. 

What's done is done and there is nothing else I can do right now. Trying not to think about it too much. We are going to Cabelas for the afternoon to kill some time. 

They are ghosts...they really are. All of a sudden he was there and I was presented with a barrage of variables that conspired to create a tough situation that I now find myself in. 

Keep you posted! Wish me luck.


----------



## Buick80 (Mar 18, 2009)

Good luck cant wait to see the pics. thanks for the story!


----------



## brettbran (Jul 25, 2006)

Congratulations, cant wait to see pictures. I hunted in the rain last night and did a practice draw out of boredom and also had water my peep sight. Sh*t happens.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

You're playing it smart and you WILL find your buck. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

Definately cannot wait to see pics on this. Congratulations on closing the deal on such an awesome hunt!


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

just keep the faith man....your hard earned trophy will be at the end of a pretty red path :thumbs_up

congrats


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

Praying for quick easy recovery! Way to get out there and persevere!


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

good luck man...been waitin to hear this part all week!


----------



## CenterMass (Feb 21, 2006)

It's weird how in that moment of truth anything that can, does often go wrong. Good luck to you, you're playing it smart, you guys will find him!


----------



## yelton720 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats and good luck man... persistence and dedication pays off... Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## flopduster (Nov 3, 2009)

Good deal! best of luck



side note, i read somewhere that if you get water in your peep to put your mouth to it and SUCK it out, makes less noise than blowing and gets it all out.


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## ksbowtech (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice job, can't wait to see pics. Cool thread bud and way to be persistent.


----------



## Brut (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your hunt with us best of luck finding your buck cant wait for the update


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Good luck Strutter, hope he didn't go to far. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Jshep40 (Aug 28, 2006)

Take your bow with you, let your friend track and you can be ready for a shot. The rain will help you get close.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

You'll find him!


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger (Jan 27, 2010)

He is down...Can't wait to see pics...


----------



## Ott (Dec 9, 2008)

I have been watching through you words and pics since the inception of your hunt,really look forward to reading what you have penned for the days hunt. Admire your dedication as I seem to be like minded.

Finally it happens,almost always when the hope cup is about empty,congrats. 

My Nephew hit a bruiser in about the same spot that you have described,I told him to let him lay all day,we went in at 3:30 to the spot where he was last seen and started glassing. I picked out his rump and then saw a horn tip. He was dead. Made it 75 yds and bedded. Most likely left this earth a short bit after the initial shot,as his liver was center punched, but one never knows.

Good on you to wait,good luck and use those glasses.


----------



## Apel (Aug 14, 2008)

I've been following your hunt on a regular basis and just want to say Congratulations for sticking with it! Your patience and dedication to the long-day sits have paid off!

I had a very similar hit on a WI buck last Friday night. In close, 5 yards, shot a little bit back but caught a little lung and put a big slice through the liver. We ended up finding the deer just as he took his last breath 18 hours later. Full story if you're interested: First Archery Buck

Stick with it and you'll find him. Just hope the rain doesn't wash it all away for you. We're pulling for ya!


----------



## MudStomp (Nov 10, 2010)

Congrats. I hope you find him. get a dog if you can, they do not loose scent trails in the rain! they can track just as good or better than dry ground.

if its far back, 8-12 hours, and overnight is my recommendation. No less than 8.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm joining the crowd - waiting for pics.... and to think I wimped out on going today because of the weather and the fact I was tired...


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hope you find him. You put in your time and provided us with a good read. You deserve him


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

This is insanely cool. Almost better than video, because all of us following this thread are sort of living it with you. Very cool. I even got a little jittery as he "drew" -- ya guys with me on this?

I can't wait. Checking back later. Wait, I'm subscribing so it's "live" -- HA!


----------



## travisn10 (Jan 26, 2010)

Dude, 

You have a whole bunch of folks who are on pins and needles hoping you get that buck. I know I slip away 2-3 times a day to check this thread. Keep us posted.


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

Man I have been in it with you since the start and worked the last seven days in a row with no hunting and your hunt has helped me make it through it! Can't wait for pics.


----------



## 3dspothunter (Feb 15, 2005)

You have inspired me. I've not really been able to shoot my bow much as I was hit from behind while riding my bicycle this spring. Have worked up to where I can pretty comfortably draw my bow now. I'm in Ohio and I think things are heating up so I'm going to get my license and go ahead and give it a try. Gun season starts the Monday after Thanksgiving so I have a couple of weeks before the pressure hits.

Good luck to you on your recovery.


----------



## BigJoeWV (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh man, that is crazy - water in the peep! Best of luck with the tracking job. Will be back on tonight looking for pics!


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Awesome!! can't wait to see the pics!!!!


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Man he is dead but you're doing the right thing by letting him go. So can't wait for the pics!!!


----------



## WALLEYE12 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Strutter, I don't post much on here, but I do read it daily. I had to comment on this, as this has been the most entertaining thread I have seen on this site. Congratulations on the buck, can't wait to see pictures of it and thanks for taking us all along on your trip. Top notch job.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the good luck wishes. Im feeling apprehensive and a little nervous. I know and remember vividly what I saw for placement, and what I observed and heard as far as his reactions to and after the shot. Pacing around thinking and my mind wants to try to second guess placement but I know dang well where I hit him. There was liquidy looking water blood on the fletching but not much for blood on the arrow. Some white hairs on the ground. No blood for the first 5 yards of his trail, but I didn't dare go any farther. It was raining hard for the 50 mins or so before I got down after the shot. Might have washed blood and stuff off the arrow which was sticking out of the ground. It's definitely possible I missed liver and got all guts. 

Here's a question...what is the science behind how/why a gutshot ends up being fatal? That is to say, what is the ultimate cause of death from a gut shot? Heart attack? Stroke? Respiratory failure? How/why does the poison from a gutshot eventually kill the animal?


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Waiting with you. Know how you feel.


----------



## mr_verbatim (Jul 2, 2008)

Fullstrutter said:


> Thanks for all the good luck wishes. Im feeling apprehensive and a little nervous. I know and remember vividly what I saw for placement, and what I observed and heard as far as his reactions to and after the shot. Pacing around thinking and my mind wants to try to second guess placement but I know dang well where I hit him. There was liquidy looking water blood on the fletching but not much for blood on the arrow. Some white hairs on the ground. No blood for the first 5 yards of his trail, but I didn't dare go any farther. It was raining hard for the 50 mins or so before I got down after the shot. Might have washed blood and stuff off the arrow which was sticking out of the ground. It's definitely possible I missed liver and got all guts.
> 
> Here's a question...what is the science behind how/why a gutshot ends up being fatal? That is to say, what is the ultimate cause of death from a gut shot? Heart attack? Stroke? Respiratory failure? How/why does the poison from a gutshot eventually kill the animal?


It's usually arterial such as the abdominal aorta (if you’re lucky) or small capillary actions. Certain other organ hits can cause toxic shock, but usually take quite a long time to kill. 

What kind of BH were you using? Generally the larger mechanical's will give you a definate kill on a gut shot, less so with fixed heads simply due to size limitations.

It sounds like you have a good size of private land to search on, you find him, he's dead..... Be sure to look closer (at some point) than your mind is telling you.... I've seen them double back and die about 20 yards from the shot.

V.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Slicktrick Mag 1 1/8"


----------



## MudStomp (Nov 10, 2010)

Fullstrutter said:


> Here's a question...what is the science behind how/why a gutshot ends up being fatal? That is to say, what is the ultimate cause of death from a gut shot? Heart attack? Stroke? Respiratory failure? How/why does the poison from a gutshot eventually kill the animal?



Poison.. Spetic shock from guts leaking into body cavity. takes a LONG time for them to dies, but they usally do not go far and bed down.

If you jump him, he will run his arse off and may never be found.

If its guts, wait till tomorrow and you should find him 100-150yrds from shot, downhill and towards water if thats your terrian.

What time was the shot?

Did the deer RUN, or walk away? Hunched up at all? any more details about what the deer di AFTER the shot would help me give better advise.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Shot was 7:30AM. The deer took off crashing through the woods on what looked like a death run, but I know it was not a vitals (lung/heart) shot that prompts those death runs. But that's what it looked like. He let out a big roar that lasted like a couple seconds right after the shot. He ran hard and very fast at the shot. I saw him run for at least 75 yards before he crashed out of sight. Heard him maybe a little further out after I lost him in the thick brush but the leaves and woods were noisy from ran. I'd figure he made it at least 150 yards based on how fast and hard he was running at the 75 yard mark. Plus, based on where we think he went, he would have had to go at least 100-150 (depending on where he crossed) to cross the power lines and get back on the other side in the chunk that we think he is holed up in.


----------



## mr_verbatim (Jul 2, 2008)

Strutter, Did he buck at all after the shot?


----------



## bowhuntinginks (Oct 30, 2009)

Man i hope you find your Kansas buck. I feel for you cause I know what you are going through right now. I shot a 150's last year in the evening, didn't think i made a good shot. I backed out until morning and let me tell you that was the longest night i have ever had. The good news is that i went back in the morning and found him 150 yards from where i shot him. Stay confident and i know you are going to find him. Have been following since the start and if anyone deserve to shoot a nice one its you. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

He's dead.


----------



## bowstretch (Dec 26, 2008)

hang in there strutter, we are all rooting for you.


----------



## MudStomp (Nov 10, 2010)

Doesnt sound like a gut shot deer.... id say hes dead now.


----------



## mr_verbatim (Jul 2, 2008)

MudStomp said:


> Doesnt sound like a gut shot deer.... id say hes dead now.


I was thinking the same thing or even that it may have passed through to the femoral artery if it was WAY back, but either way, it sounds like you put the hurt on him.

V.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Just wanted to say Great Thread!!!!! Good job man.

I would say he is dead based on your descriptions of him run off; However, I would err on the side of caution and wait until morning. You do not want to bump a big deer while he is still alive. I have faith you will find him.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

i just hope he wasnt using a rage


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

This is a fun thread to read. Stayed up too late last night reading the entire thread and me and my boy fell asleep in the computer chair. I know from experience that it's not as bad as the anticipation you're feeling but I can't wait for an update. Good luck. Gonna say a little prayer for you.


----------



## hoytjeeper (Aug 18, 2008)

Man if i was not at work I would be more the willing to come up and help you guys if needed. The other good thing is it is to get cold tonight, and no rain for tommorow. I wish you the best of luck and hope I can see half the deer action you have during my hunt the next 5 days. Good luck and stay positive!!


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

If you got nothing but stomach, then acidity will cause a bunch of breakdown and sepsis will eventually set in. Not much bleeding. If you got into intestines, there is a good network of vessles there. Deer will bleed a lot internally and bacteria will quickly enter the bloodstream and sepsis will set in. Sepsis will basically cause hypotension thru a variety of mechanisms that all lead to capillary leakage...everywhere. Lungs fill up with fluid and vital organs dont get perfused or oxygenated. Combine that with blood loss and they will die quicker than a straight stomach shot. I flat pulled a shot three years ago on a doe and hit nothing but intestine and stomach. I actually followed green stomach and intestine matter/juice about an hour after I shot her. Jumped her once and went to eat lunch. Came back in two hours and she was dead 50 yards away. That said, it doesn't sound like a gut shot deer. I've never seen a gut shot deer haul ass on a death type run. I've never seen a deer that dosen't let up within 75 yards and start trotting make it. Every deer I've seen just flying through the woods and crashing over stuff he could have gone around after about the first 20 yards, they have always ended up dead nearby. You'd have had an "oh *****" feeling from the sound of a gut shot. Also, the gut shot arrows I've seen had very little anything on them. There may have been a little bit of dark blood with some clearish brown/green fluid on them, but very little if any blood. The fact that your fletchings had any blood on them after 50 minutes of hard rain...hell light rain for that matter makes me think you hit the deer better than you think. From everything you've described, it sounds like you got at least good liver. The loud groan also possibly air rush with loss of diaphragm tone combined with you knocking the heck out of his chest cavity. If you got diaphragm, you probably got at least liver. I think the deer is dead as a brick about 30 yards from where you saw him disappear. I think the little bit you heard once he was out of sight was him laying on the ground kicking. I definitely would not push him, but I might be spending the night where my stand was listening for coyotes. If you hear them, go to them and get your deer. Good luck man. I know you have got to be about to explode.


----------



## adamsmith007 (Dec 29, 2008)

Awesome thread! Good luck buddy! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## AT Booner (Sep 3, 2008)

To Me that doesn't sound like a gut shot ,they almost always stop with in 100 yards of a gut shot and hump up. i bet you got more liver than you think. Listen for the coyotes, i hunt in LV and AT county and the coyotes will have that thing picked clean by morning! I have had coyotes start on my deer with in 2-3 hours.


----------



## sschumaker (Aug 10, 2010)

Im just north of topeka in holton and its pouring pretty constant, good luck out there.


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Good luck and thanks for keeping us posted. Best thread I have seen on AT in a while!


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

I made a simular shot on a 9 PT. 140 class buck,about 20 yrs. ago. there was 3 does & a forkie with him, I to backed out & waited until the next morning. i and a friend of mine went out the next morning and could not find a blood trail as it had rained during the night. i went to the last place i saw him 75 yds. from my stand,looked across the creek about another 75 yds. away and saw the forkie that was with him standing there looking at us.the forkie took off. i told my buddy there he is, and sure enough we walked to the spot and he was dead and pretty stiff.my arrow had entered right behind the rib cage and the broad head was stuck in the front of his right hip.his body cavity was full of blood.
hope you find him.
its raining hard here in Washington county, we got 3" so far. i stayed home tonight. again good luck. KJ


----------



## stonecoldkiller (Nov 5, 2010)

Play by play thread love it cant wait to see the pictures of this deer.


----------



## dave-t. (Sep 30, 2004)

Good luck to you. Completely comb the area and you'll find him. This rain is the pits though.


----------



## redsky (Oct 20, 2010)

I have faith you'll recover. I just got back to WI from Kansas yesterday... hunted hard, in stand all day for 6 days. Rut was still brewing up and the temps kept everything hunkered down... was a hard hunt and no buck to show. Passed on a couple 130+ bucks but was looking for that 160+... hope you get him!


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

Man I'm sitting at the camp glued to my phone. These guys asking me what I'm doing so now we all sitting here waiting ob the verdict. Can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## monmouthbucks (Nov 27, 2008)

This happened to me yesterday...i gut shot a good buck yesterday morn at 7. Went back at 4 pm to look. found dried blood where he crossed a trail.....100 yards up I found wet blood. I figured that I bumped him so I backed out...Went back this morning with my son and founds him 75 yards from there. When in doubt - back out. At this point you are trophy hunting, not meat hunting. I really hope you find him...Good luck!! I have hunted NE kansas for 4 years now....I love the place, people and deer! good Luck!!


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm really pulling for you man! I hope you find him piled up soon!!!


----------



## Rford (Jul 24, 2008)

No news is probably bad news....but we are all keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

It has poured bucket's here this afternoon.....I am very close to where he is hunting.

I wish you luck with this.

marty


----------



## T-Rage (Aug 24, 2009)

any word?


----------



## seanhunter (Sep 15, 2009)

Post of the year. Zap yours was last year. Lets see that buck


----------



## Rford (Jul 24, 2008)

It would be pretty miserable out there tonight...its been raining hard in Eastern Kansas since about 4:30 (raining off and on all day) and its getting chilly. Won't be any blood trail and I can't imagine they can see much in this weather.....dang deer.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey guys, we decided to give him overnight. I am on pins and needles! 

I have a story to tell y'all that you aren't going to F'N believe. It is one for the ages, and you just can't make this sh*t up. I don't think it negatively effected my situation or the recovery of my buck, but man was it a roller coaster of emotions for me. 

Ok, here goes. 

After the shot, I backed out lil less than an hour later. Got down, met up with Jim, chatted with the landowner a bit, and then took a drive. We drove over to the highway side of the property in case we could maybe see something. Got out the bino's and started glassing. Within about 10 seconds, Jim says HOLD ON A SECOND MAN. I thought I saw something too right before he said that, and it was a white splotch. We focus in on it from 500+ yards away with 8X and 10X binos and we start agreeing that we think it is a belly of a deer, and that there was white and brown and it really looked like a deer!

So we head home, get Jim's spotting scope, and head back. Park on the closer side of the road, window mount the scope, zoom in, focus...DEFINITELY A DOWN DEER! And, at that very moment there was a bobcat standing right next to it! This deer was dead! It was within 20% of the line that my buck crashed off from my stand and also only about 150 yards max from my stand! It had to be my buck! I was freaking out in the truck. Jim was saying you are one lucky ************!!!!!! He wasn't convinced that it was my buck though. We could not see any rack sticking up, but the deer appeared to be facing away, with his head down in a ditch. So I threw my muck boots on, grabbed bino's, and set out from the truck down the big hill, and along the woods edge with the big field to my left heading towards the downed deer. I called my brother...my best friend and hunting buddy and was giving him the play by play. 400 yards. 300. 200. 100. 75. I Bino'ed the downed deer every 50 yards. The bobcat was on the away side of the deer, which I then realized was the deer's hind quarters. At the same time, I realized that the deer was in fact facing towards me, and I confirmed that around the 75 yard mark. I realized I couldn't see any antlers, but could see the head, so it couldnt be my buck. HOW WEIRD! What are the chances!? 

SO I continue towards the deer. The bobcat that was chowing his hind quarter took off around the 40 yard mark. I'm talking to my bro, on the phone with him as I walk up to the deer. As I get to about 20 yards I realized this is a BIG bodied deer. This does NOT look like a doe. 10 yards. 5 yards...I get up on him, I look at the head...his antlers were FRKN CUT OFF. 

I said to my bro Oh my God bro someone saw my buck from the highway and came and cut the antlers off in the last two hours. It was 10AM and only 2.5 hours since my shot. I was nearly in tears and on the verge of screaming. I said I gotta go man, call you later. I called Jim in disbelief and told him it's my buck man someone came and cut the antlers off!!!!! The bases were pretty big and the cut was fresh with a hacksaw. I was a mess, complete emotion overload and completely not feeling like I was even in reality. He said you gotta be kidding me, are you SURE?? He said check the entry wound where you hit him. That didn't even occur to me. So I said ok, let me call you back and let me autopsy him. 

So I hang up, and affliliate where the entry shoulda been, rolling him...he was stiff and rigamortised up...that struck me as weird. Checked where my shot should have been on him...no hole. I roll him over. No exit hole. I stick my fingers into his mouth having to pry it open with both hands and lots of muscle...way deep down his throat...cool to the finger tip. I work around to his hind quarters where the bobcat had started opening him up. I was able to get my hand about wrist deep into the hind quarter by forcing some muscles apart and going deep inside...it was cool to the fingertips. This was not my buck.

I called Jim back with a RUSH FLOOD of renewed emotion and happiness and quietly hissed "It's not my buck!!!!!!!!!!" I knew I was in close proximity to where my buck had run and wasn't sure where he might have been. But, of all locations, the wind was perfect, in my face coming across that field from the highway and we are not too worried that he smelled me going in to investegate what should have been my buck. I was quiet, whispering to my bro on the phone, slow, and stealth mode the entire time and don't think I alerted my sickly buck to my presence. 

We deduced that this buck had been hit by a car in the last 48 hours, and someone saw the white belly (and definitely the rack too) from the road. Came back with a hacksaw, and cut the antlers off. 

*Absolutly unbelievable. *

What are the odds?!???? 


I really think I am going to find my buck withint 250 yards, across the powerlines, funneled to the west of the pond, down near it or in it. 

First light can't come soon enough.


----------



## sschumaker (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Gonna be a long night for all of us man :wink:
I'll be checking this from the tree tomorrow....if I can even use my fingers... I'm such a wuss in the cold


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

your right...you cant make that up!! 

crazy stuff


----------



## Bohunterdaniel (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW! Thats wild. I hope you find him!


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

For later...


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Good luck..thats a crazy story. Sounds like something that would happen to me.


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

crazt sory Strut i have been following this thread and eveytime i said you wre gonna kill a stud you posted rite after i did with the news hope fully i am rite about this feeling im having for my morning hunt tommarow good luck with the recovery move slow and quiet just in case and keep us posted good luck brother you will find him


----------



## brettbran (Jul 25, 2006)

Good luck


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

Talk about an emotional roller coaster. Good luck finding your deer man.


----------



## stonecoldkiller (Nov 5, 2010)

AGHHHHHHHH I want be able to see what happened till dark thirty tomorrow night. Hope you find him!!!!!!


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

It's supposed to clear off in the morning. I have enjoyed your thread, the combination of excellent pictures and storytelling has made this an excellent thread. Good luck to you in finding your deer, I have faith that you will find him!


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Good luck man. Wish I was with ya'll instead of reading this.


----------



## Rford (Jul 24, 2008)

That's just plain crazy....good luck in the morning....


----------



## Tall 1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Good luck Scott! Smart play to let him lay...


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

That last post made my stomach hurt just reading it. I was about to puke thinking you had been rack jacked.ukey:


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

I knew it was going to happen for ya! Good luck on finding him tomorrow... i wont get to find out until this time tomorrow  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## HoytMN (Apr 7, 2008)

You will find your deer, it's been a great thread!


----------



## Check 1 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Tomorrow's the day!*

Wow! As one bow hunter who replied earlier, you can't make this s*** up! Unreal roller-coaster of emotion. This thread has been sic with great writing, terrific pictures and max suspense. How many of us will be checking in regularly tomrorow looking for 3 simple letters... BBD! Hope you are trying to get some sleep right now unless you are already in the tree listening for coyotes. Good luck tomorrow morning... forget about blood... with Jim on his trail moving slowly in the direction he ran and you scanning with binos evaluating every twig and "rock" that does not appear to belong on the ground in front of you; you WILL find that deer. Good luck Full Strutter! Check 1...out.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Still watching this thread as I make my way home from Iraq for a 2 week break (glad my hotel in Kuwait has WIFI)...this isawesome! I will probably be on a plane across the pond when you find him. First thing I'm gonna do when I land is find some WIFI so I can see some pics of this bad boy. Good Luck!


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

My first thing out of bed check in! Wow man, I think I'd have flipped out. Good luck this morning.


----------



## jdub2041 (Jan 10, 2007)

Good luck this morning


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

Damn it. I woke, came right on here hoping you found him.....and then read that crazy ass story...Post em up as soon as ya can!!!!


----------



## jroecycle (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks man, I've been reading since your first post on day 1... Now I'm gonna be hunting the next two days and will not have internet, so the entire damn time I'll be in the tree I'm gonna be wondering if you found your buck. Strutter, so help me lord when I get out of the woods and back home Sunday night one of us better have one to hang on the wall, or I'm commin to KS to find your buck with you!


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm heading to the woods strutted. Hunting a stand that I have service just so I can see what info you have this morning. Cant wait to see BBD and see some pics. Good luck man.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

strutter, I shot one just as you did, and I found my buck about 300 yards from the last spot I saw him and he would bed up and then get up and walk 20 yards and bed up again. He did this about 6 times and I foukd him dead in a sleeping position. He would bed up either under cedar trees or in the tallest grass.

good luck


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Last shot I helped track like you described, but in the vitals, the deer went about 1/4 mile in an all out run, downhill and towards water. Laid down as soon as he got to the edge of a swamp. Those sharp angles make things tricky. He never doubled back and took the easiest to follow trail all the way, most was a big road and he just ran down the middle of it. Assuming you at least got liver and will find him but it may not be easy. Hang in there.


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fullstrutter said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I can't believe it is finally here. Been planning this hunt with a friend that I met thru AT for a year now. First it was months, then days, and now I will be in a treestand in NE KS in less than 20 hours! My flight out of Florida departs today at 1:35PM EST and Jim is going to pick me up at the Kansas City airport around 5PM Midwest time. I'll be staying with him and his wife in their nice country home in Leavenworth County, which is where we will be hunting.
> 
> ...


My enviations.
From "being envy".


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

Its daylight here. Go get em!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

It's GO TIME.

I want to share a pic with you guys. I debated on whether I wanted to post it before finding him, but I am 90% sure that the trail cam pic that I am about to post is the buck I shot. Interestingly, if it is him, he put on a lot of weight since this pic, or at least it seemed so when I swa him yesterday morn. Maybe that's the result of seeing so many small bucks and finally seeing a mature buck. Body looked huge. 

Also, I felt like there were at least 12 points, maybe more, and you can really only see about 10 in this pic. I nicknamed him 8osauraus when we got a pic of him...only one pic in three weeks. His mass is incredeible. I believe he was at least a 4.5 maybe a 5.5 year old...possibly even older and going downhill? 

Meet 8osauraus:











What do you guys think as far as age and score? 


We are heading out in about 20 minutes. It is just cracking daylight here now. The search will begin and I am feeling good, albeit only getting a few winks of sleep last night. 


Strutter out


----------



## brangus (Mar 31, 2005)

Ton of mass for sure... looks like a GREAT buck ! Good luck.


----------



## AFL29 (Jan 21, 2008)

Good luck man. I really hope the search is going to be short and rewarding.


----------



## BigJoeWV (Sep 29, 2008)

Hurry up man, I've got to get on a plane (and not to go hunting) in a few hours!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Bbd baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bogeyrider63 (Aug 17, 2006)

congrats,


----------



## jennings68 (Nov 1, 2010)

congrats, been waitin to hear that just the same as if it had been my buck.


----------



## Apel (Aug 14, 2008)

Had to fire up the laptop to check the thread this morning.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Persistence, patience, and perseverance all pay off!! Well done, Fullstrutter...well done!!


----------



## jdub2041 (Jan 10, 2007)

congrats cant wait to c the pic


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

That's right!!!


----------



## montona78 (Feb 20, 2009)

Congrats. I know the feeling you were going through cuz I'm going through it now. Arrowed a nice 8-9pt at 650am. Just giving him a Lil time
I think its a liver/ back of lungs hit.


----------



## montona78 (Feb 20, 2009)

Congrats. I know the feeling you were going through cuz I'm going through it now. Arrowed a nice 8-9pt at 650am. Just giving him a Lil time
I think its a liver/ back of lungs hit.


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

I got in on this thread a few days late. But I have been playing catch up on stand the last three days. This is hands down the most awesome thread I have ever followed. It's so great that your hard work and patience has paid off and now you have an awesome buck as well as an awesome story to take back home. Congrats Strutter! Can't wait to see pics! And hopefully an autopsy!


----------



## cont520 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thats a fine looking deer congrates bro. Cant wait to see the kill pics


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

That was a roller coaster afternoon, yesterday, for sure! Hope he is dead, good luck!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Congrats, can't wait to see the pic.


----------



## MAstrutter (Nov 12, 2010)

Congrats Slaya! Can't wait to see the pics! This has been a a finer example of social media cum hunting novel, suspense thriller. Have enjoyed the vicarious thrill ride you've provided and await the eventual publication of your experiences afield. I expect to receive a signed 1st Copy!!! lol Had a stud 8 @ 70 yds last night following our texts, but couldn't get him in. A great night none the less, hearing of your success, congrats! Travel safe, best to the family!


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

congrats brother!! cant wait to see the pics


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

This is a prime example of how something so primitive as hunting can be mixed with technology for a really great experience. Sometimes technology ruins an old tradition, but this makes it even more interesting and enjoyable for everybody!


----------



## kansas-andres (Jan 21, 2010)

great thread, cant wait for the pics


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

AWESOME. Pics now, please, before we go crazy here. Lot's of pic please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mwm2v (Nov 5, 2008)

Mist see pics before next flight (30mins) hurryyyyy


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

*nice*

congrats.. Super nice and high with mass. A trophy for anyone.

I guess 150's from pic. Hard to tell. The one from 4yrs ago I took had a rack like that and he was 11 points. Scored Gross 146 3/8" and yours looks to have some on him so mid 150s min I think. HE IS A SHOOTER NO DOUBT


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!! Dood, I'm about as jacked up as I could be for not being the one who actually killed and found the deer! AWESOME!!!!!!!! That just put a huge ole smile on my face! PICTURES ALREADY!!!! And, details on the shot and recovery! You da man. 

I'm headed to Ohio for five days of hunting on the 19th, but where I normally hunt has no cell service. I'm thinking about not sitting where I've been planning and where I killed my big 8 last year and giving a huge, high ridgetop a go just so I can do this from up there. I think there is cell service up on the hill. This has been fantastic.


----------



## brangus (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats! Great post and it seems like you made a good friend. Congrats to Jim for letting a guy he met on AT come out and hunt such a great place, says alot about the guy.


----------



## TXGrown (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats Strutter! You da MAN!!!


----------



## Jcurtis79 (Aug 22, 2010)

Awesome job I have been like most on here checking in every chance I could now let the hero pics say it all


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Congrats Man! This has been a great read! Can't wait to see the Trophy Pics!!!


----------



## MAstrutter (Nov 12, 2010)

Just texted with Dad, heard your field dressing and taking pics now, congrats!! Can't wait!!


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

mastrutter said:


> ...heard you're field dressing and taking pics now...


yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! Gongrats!


----------



## mr_verbatim (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats Strutter!

Details man, details???!! LOL

V


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Congrats and can't wait to see the pics of the stud. Your story and play-by-play has been very good.


----------



## CTbow (Jan 18, 2009)

Fellow CTFER anxiously waiting. Very happy for you, sounds like the hunt of a lifetime.


----------



## Brut (Mar 18, 2005)

Congrats cant wait for the money shots


----------



## LoomisIMX (Jul 27, 2010)

That's awesome bro!!!! Congrats on finding him. Can't wait to see him.


----------



## bigscott (Apr 13, 2008)

congrats on finding him !!!!!!! cant wait to see the pics


----------



## williejr (Jul 28, 2008)

what a deer bro.... i have to agree with everyone that this is the most impressive thread i've ever came across.....after following this thread the whole time you been hunting it feels like i was there the whole time as your camera guy.... thanks for the experience and congrads on a massive deer


----------



## monmouthbucks (Nov 27, 2008)

Lets go Bro!!! You have an audience that has been waiting for the final show.....Congrats!


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

No kidding, I have checked this thread some many times in sickening, checked 20 times this morning waiting on pics! Can't wait to see them> Good Job!


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Great news fullstrutter...so excited to see the pics!!!


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

just subscribed too! what a great:clap:thread and a great:thumb:hunt. congrats on your release on a big boy and good luck on the recovery.


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

Ha! I keep checikng in between surgeries (clinical rotation day today), and I now am guessing that they are both a little intoxicated maybe and forgot about putting pictures up. Can't blame them for sure.


----------



## bigscott (Apr 13, 2008)

well i figured i check before i headed back into the woods !! hope pics are up when i get back in tonight


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats! eagerly awaiting pics.


----------



## gregbishere (Aug 6, 2010)

ugghhhhhhhh, the anticipation is killing me!!! Now I have to go out until tonight and need to know if you found him!


----------



## Shimanonut (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok this is killing me! I have been silent but I was actually thinking about getting home yesterday and checking this thread! I was in the tree when I was thinking about it! So I'm hunting and can't stop thinking about this KS hunt! We need info!


----------



## bozo300 (Aug 17, 2006)

way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!


pics-----pics---------pics----pics----where are the flippin pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoytMN (Apr 7, 2008)

No pics yet! Let's see this bad boy already.....:smile:


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

Lol. I know the feeling. I'm in a stand that I get service at so I can keep checking. Lol


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Big buck slayer checking in!!

What an amazing day it has been today...the final chapter will be written shortly. I will leave you all with one quick teaser picture before I start uploading like a mad man. We took close to one hundred pictures today. Got some true 10/10's. I got tons of field photos, pics of the entrance and exit wounds (which, by the way, was awesome!!...he was dead in minutes...more on that in a little bit), and just photographed the entire experience of how we found him and everything. 

I AM ON CLOUD NINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


8OSAURAUS HAS FALLEN!!!


Here he is!...I chose this as the first teaser pic because it is a flattering angle of his massive, bladed, palmated, beastly rack!













I will be uploading more pics and details over the next few hours. Also going to put a tape to him soon. 


I'm back at camp and relaxing finally for the first time since I arrived...pressure is off! It's feels great!!!


----------



## OKbow87 (Aug 6, 2005)

Pig!


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

ok, i was taking this evening off, nevermind now I'm going out lol. My gawd what a buck!


----------



## eorlando (Jul 21, 2009)

What a PIG!!!!!! That is awsome strutter. I couldn't be happier for you. Give me a call when you get back in town and we will chase some of these FL monsters! J/K Can't wait to hear what he scores.


----------



## bozo300 (Aug 17, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!

:set1_applaud: :77: :set1_applaud:


----------



## brettbran (Jul 25, 2006)

What a deer awesome job


----------



## Tall 1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats Scott!!!!!! That's a beast!! What a unique rack for sure!!
You've been on my mind all day while hunting- I've been pulling for this outcome!

Enjoy!
Looking forward to the pics which I'm sure will be stellar.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Congrats. Gotta love antlers with mass like that.


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

Job well done Fullstrutter!!!!!!!My hats off to ya


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

WHat a brute. That is what we all are after. Awesome


----------



## daver9 (Aug 25, 2006)

Awesome thread, with an even better ending! Glad to see you found him, and excited to read the last chapter of the story. 

daver


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

Yowsa! What a perfect buck for this perfect thread. That is one more incredible 8!


----------



## Brut (Mar 18, 2005)

That is a beautiful buck congrats and thanks for sharing


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Congrats, from the stand in Kentucky... 
I think your guess is close, 
that Mass really adds up..!


----------



## razortec 0001 (Aug 15, 2004)

Awesome buck! Congrats, and thanks for allowing us to follow your hunt!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

I just spent over 45 minutes scoring him! Time to add everything up....he is bigger than I thought he was. 

Over 41" of mass!!! Never seen anything like it. 

Drum roll........................


----------



## OKbow87 (Aug 6, 2005)

157 3/8" ???


----------



## cont520 (Feb 13, 2009)

VERY NICE BUCK good to see a Florida boy score on a good one


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

*HOLY SHIZZLE....Total gross score: 154 3/8"!!!!! *


----------



## bluephoria (Oct 30, 2009)

Knarly Pig !!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

great buck brother, congrats


----------



## T-Rage (Aug 24, 2009)

awesome cant wait to see the pics. what kinda camera are you using?


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

hell ya man, that is monster. I been followin from day one. Congratulations on the trip and deer of a lifetime!


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Fantastic job, thanks for sharing your story also your bucks a dandy old mature deer!
Glad to see you passed on the others and were rewarded with such a cool trophy!!:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Bohunterdaniel (Nov 10, 2010)

Awesome. I'm scheduled to go to eastern Kansas the 18th. I hope I can nail one like you killed!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

T-Rage said:


> awesome cant wait to see the pics. what kinda camera are you using?



Uploading the pictures to photobucket now!

The camera that I have been using on this hunt is the SP-565UZ by Olympus. It is a 10MP digi cam with a 20X optical zoom and image stabilization. It's not bad at all for bulk and well worth the weight. It is not your point and shoot class camera though...it is in the Ultra Zoom class so of course is a bit bigger. It is also very reasonable in the $250 range refurbished (year ago), which is the route I took and it might have well have been brand new. Love it...especially the zoooooooooooooooooooooooom!!


Also, just remembered that someone asked if I had a biology background a few pages back, I forget who. The answer is yes, I have a degree in genetics from UConn. What gave my science background away!? 


Field photo's coming...lots of them..


----------



## monmouthbucks (Nov 27, 2008)

I think everyone dreams of a 150 ' 8 pt. I know I do.. Congrats on your accomplishment! Cant wait to see the "professional" pics.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Awesome! A Kansas Krusher! What a thread.  Congrats on a great hunt and an even better GIANT 8 pt. Time for some celebration!


----------



## kskinner7 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for staying with it to the completion. Can't wait to see all the pictures so that I can experience it as well. (As much as I can from LA anyway.) Congratulations on a job (if you can call killing a trophy buck a JOB?! :teeth well done and thanks for taking all of us along with you.


----------



## clintonduffy3 (Aug 12, 2010)

yeah good work strutter; this is hands down the best thread on here since i've been around, and probably could easily take thread of the year, if there is such a thing lol. i just finished the pa season earlier, and seeing this has me so excited, been following the whole way, some from on stand haha kept me going strong thru the end. closest i came, if it matters, was a 110 class 8 pt. and after seeing your deer , I almost feel ashamed to think I'd have shot it. awesome keep the pics coming!


----------



## stonecoldkiller (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice buck will be waiting on other pics. Great post......


----------



## jwellsvt (Dec 14, 2006)

Fullstrutter

I have been following your hunt from the beginning. Best thread I have ever read on AT. Felt like I was with you all week. Congratulations on a great deer! Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow what an amazing buck Scott and hats off to you for putting in the time and effort to take such an amazing buck!!! Can't wait to see all the field pics!!! Congrats on a Kansas bruiser!!!!! Thanks for sharing your journey with us. I loved each and every moment of it.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Nice. Knew he was dead.


----------



## BigOtis (Oct 21, 2007)

That's a truly unique buck! Thanks for taking us along...and doing it right!


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

I think this was just about my favorite AT thread ever. Pretty work man, pretty work.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

My God what a buck!!!!!!! This has been a great thread and story! Thanks for sharing and many congratulations on a monster buck! Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey Full, I'll bet your rainy day hunting percentage goes through the roof over the next few years!


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

strut awesome buck man i told you you were gonna find him he is an absoulute stud cant wait to see more pics im so pumped for you brother awesome job


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

Twitch said:


> I think this was just about my favorite AT thread ever. Pretty work man, pretty work.


you said it twitch i agre x10000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## NCHNTR (Oct 4, 2009)

congrats....great read & hunt


----------



## Rford (Jul 24, 2008)

well...I was a doubter...I was afraid that buck was long gone...dead, but not to be found. Nice job. Good story telling.


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Like alot on here I really enjoyed this thread...this is why you come on the internet to get to see things through others eye's...congrats on a beautiful 8 point!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

*The start of the final chapter*

This story was an awesome one for me, and I have really enjoyed bringing it to you real time from the Heartland! Here is how this morning's tracking session played out. 

Walking in from the land owners home, there was a shroud of solemness and an unspoken silence between Jim and I. We both understood and recognized the magnitude of what was about to unfold, and the apprehension in the air around us could have been sliced with a samarai sword. 

We arrived at my stand about 30 minutes after first light. We could see well, and timed it as such. I climbed up into my tree, and I guided Jim along the deer's death run, quietly yelling directions and using hand signs: 

"Nope, more to the right"

"Yep...keep going straight"

"Any sign or tracks?" 


A 225lb+ creature hauling azz leaves some gouges in the moist and soft earth. The rain did it's best to deter us, but we were able to narrow the bucks path of travel from my strict observancy after I put the arrow through him at point blank. I climbed down when Jim got too far away and it was too thick to communicate via signaling. I worked my way over to Jim, and we worked our way to the edge of the powerlines on roughly the path of travel that the buck took. I hooked to the right, down towards the dead buck from yesterday, and Jim stayed to the left and worked the powerlines looking for tracks. 

I combed the strip of woods that bordered the big field between where I was and the highway a 1/4 mile away. The wind was blowing from the buck to me, and I definitely caught his wind and he was ripe. When we were walking in, we saw a coyote taking off across the field out in front of my stand. Every animal in the area was feeding on that dead buck with the antlers sawed off. When I smelled him, I peered through the brush in the narrow strip of woods out towards the field. Soon, I picked him up in the grass...a big mass of red....he got annihilodecimated since I saw him 20 hours ago. 

I worked through the strip back towards the powerlines and met up with Jim who had fine-tooth combed the section of powerlines that we suspected that he had crossed through towards the pond. No definitive tracks, but he had allocated a game trail leading into the other side of woods. It was across the powerlines and looked like the primary suspect trail the buck used. Jim stayed low, and sent me up the steep bank to the pond up top. He wanted me to double back to the left and scout the area along the waters edge by the pond. I hauled up the 20 yard incline and got heated before getting to the top. I blasted my way up taking a direct trail instead of picking my way through. I got to the top and surveyed the scene. 

To the right, the water's edge wrapped around the large pond with a steep oaky hillside behind it. To the left, was a section of waters edge that was about 75 yards long, along the top of the dam. I decided to head left and rule that area out first. Last night, after dissecting the property via Google Maps, we had a good idea of where he would be holed up...and it was to the right. 

So I head left, up on the top of the bank, with the waters edge 5 yards below me to the right. I'm walking...I see something in the water about 100 yards out...I throw the bino's up...nothing...a rounded concrete structure of some sort. I continue on. I hadn't even gone 30 yards since I came up the hill and out along the edge of the water in front of me, about 20 yards...I see something sticking out into the water. It looked brown. My pace quickened. As I approached, 15 yards now, it was starting to look more and more like a patch of brown hide. 10 yards and I'm really starting to think it's a deer...I start slowly creeping with bow at the ready. I could not see the head or rack or anything, just what looked like a patch of deer hide. 

As I get to the 5 yard mark...no questions about it...it's a deer in the water! But is it my deer? I had an eerie feeling of deja vu, and half expected it to be a random dead deer that somehow drowned. With my mind playing tricks on me a million miles a second at this point ...I creep around to directly above the deer. Antlers!!!!!! Gotta be my buck right!?!!? I'm trying SO hard to refrain from SCREAMING at the top of my lungs because I still couldn't see the head and wasn't positive he was dead. I slink closer to the water's edge, mere yards above the fallen buck. Finally I am able to see into the water and see that his head is UNDER WATER!!! Ding dong the buck is dead baby!!!!! 

I let out a WAR CRY that very well may have been heard in Missouri, straight up. I started whooping like a bastid. I was jumping around, psyched out of my mind, freaking out and totally beside myself! We had only been grid searching him for less than a half hour! I started running back towards Jim and saw him running towards me up on the bank. I high fived and hugged him in a hysterical fever. I ran back to the buck in the water and then just started running in circles goin nuts and babbling jibberish!

I laid in bed all night long last night replying the shot roughly 396,845,183,109,002 times through my head. I second guessed the hell out of it having really no idea where/how/what I hit and not knowing how the tracking session was going to play out. Was I going to find him? Was I going to search all weekend long and lose him and let everyone down most importantly including myself? Did the arrow fly true? Did I really see a death run? 

Over and over and over scenerios of the unknown played through my head. And now, he was laying in front of me...all questions answered, no questions of uncertainty remained, and I could barely contain myself!!

Here he is, as we first found him: 











Right after getting our hands on his rack for the first time! Jim volunteered to jump into the water to help get his rack de-tangled from some of the branches and roots along the waters edge. We heave-ho'ed him "1, 2, 3, GO!" a couple times to get him up the bank. And all of a sudden, there he lay, in his full glory in front of us. 











It seemed like it was too good to be true...like we weren't actually seeing what was in front of us. We stared there quietly for a short time, taking in the moment. It took a lot of effort to get the water logged brute all the way up the bank. If that wasn't a 250lb+ beast, I don't know what is. We then had to heave him in similar choreographed fashion along the top of the bank about 40 yards. We scouted a trail back down to the powerlines and proceeded to get him out to the open area. The landowner would be able to come down to there with his UTV and we could load the beast into it and get it back up to Jim's from. 

The first volley of field photo's!






















It took 4 guys to get him loaded into the Kawasaki Mule! 











Heading back up the powerlines...I had an unbelievable sense of accomplishment, victory, and happiness. THIS IS LIVING BABY!!!











I will leave you with these for now. It's dinner time...CHILI! I have at least ten more pictures from an awesome field photo shoot at a place that we brought him to later on, including pics with both Jim and I behind the giant. I will post those up in a couple hours! 

We are bringing it to the taxidermist tonight after dinner too. Definitely going to get a full shoulder mount for my first P&Y beast with my bow. Thinking I'm going to go with a pedistal mount so I can look at him at eye level and touch that awesome mass and blades any time my heart desires!

:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

wow:mg:he's much bigger on the ground than he was in your first pic of him! congrats to you fullstrutter on an awesome:thumb:arrow placement and tracking job. .... Tommy


----------



## JakeT (Jan 22, 2009)

Very awsome thread! Congratulations on a great buck!


----------



## bamahntr (Nov 18, 2008)

Great hunt!! Great story!! Great deer!!.....Congrats fullstrutter.....bamahntr


----------



## rnelson786 (Jan 27, 2010)

What a great story and deer. What will i do now that you have finished your hunt.


----------



## blazeC2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats Fullstrutter!! Awesome thread and deer!!


----------



## egermann (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats....I've really enjoyed reading your thread and I'm glad you were able to fill your Kansas tag!


----------



## Tall 1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Talk about mass........holy smokes that rack is thick! Great buck Strut! Congrats again. I'm looking forward to the other pics.
Your shot was 100 X better than you thought huh?


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Man he's a GIANT scott!!!! Love the pics u have posted and so glad you guys were able to find him. 

How far did he actually go before taking his final leap of faith into the pond?


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow! I am really glad it all worked out for you. That is a tremendous buck. You had the highs, lows and highs again. So congrats on an awesome deer. Great post and story.


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

congrats bro hes awesome cant wait to see more pics


----------



## hmstdsolow (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome all around. Thanks for posting!


----------



## having fun now (Jul 7, 2005)

One of the best threads i've followed. Congratulations on a GREAT BUCK!!!! Great story. Great for those of us who wish we had that opportunity. Next best thing to being there.


----------



## bowtechboy1979 (Jan 21, 2007)

ive been following your thread from day 1 i set in the stand thinking about reading the updates by far the best thread ive ever read congrats to u bud


----------



## Chromedog (Nov 28, 2006)

WOOO HOOOOO!!! Thank you for taking me hunting with you. I enjoyed it !!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## drop_tine (Jun 28, 2005)

Bottom line...best thread ever!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

This is the best thread I have ever read. and thank you fullstrutter for the experience.


----------



## jamesbalog (Dec 14, 2009)

Congrats, thanks for the great read


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## AFL29 (Jan 21, 2008)

Awesome, 

Congrats bud. This was a great thread and very rewarding and awesome finish to it. I am extremely glad that you found your buck. You were greatly blessed my friend. Enjoy it to the fullest.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

We just got back from the taxidermist, we went aftr dinner. too bUzZeD to upload any more pics. I am in complete celebrtion mode with my good pal Jimmy +Crown royal. This is one of thge best accomplishments of myt life. I am so [email protected] 

I w ill load more pics in morn for sure guyS!

Strrutter OUT


----------



## NEMOshooter (Nov 24, 2005)

congrats on the recovery. i enjoyed the whole hunt, from the journey to the destination.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

congrats. AWESOME lookin deer...don't puke..well, at least not too much. i'd be celebrating BIG TIME if i connected like that!!


----------



## stonecoldkiller (Nov 5, 2010)

Hanging by a thread and will have to wait on more pics... This is rough!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

congrats man thats what we like to see good story on here


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

BBD!!!!!! Awesome story, shot and recovery. Thanks for the great read. I was pulling for you. As soon as I woke up I had to check this thread. Congrats. He is a GIANT 8.


----------



## Matt G (Dec 11, 2005)

Awesome Job Scott. Love getting the call yesterday morning. I still have the voicemail saved on my phone. Might have to save it for a while to relive it. Again congrats on filling your dream.


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

awesome story and pics man 
congrats !


----------



## Kevin85 (Jul 9, 2006)

Congrats man....you are living the dream!


----------



## BennyRay44 (Jan 31, 2009)

Congratulations! Awesome 8 pt, and superb documentation of your hunt. Well done all around.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hell of a job!!! I have chills...


----------



## bps3040 (Oct 20, 2003)

Awesome thread. Thanks for sharing and Congrats on that brute!


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

Archers helping Archers!!! thats what its all about!! congrats on your success and a buck of your dreams. 

very cool :thumbs_up


----------



## Check 1 (Nov 7, 2010)

*The Rest of the Story!*

FANTASTIC! From beginning to end, this was quite the read, quite the adventure, quite the suspense and quite the ending! Mom and I can't tell you how many times we were thinking about you up in one of those tree stands, logging in to read about your morning/ noontime/afternoon hunt and enjoying the continuing saga and pictures you would post in the evening. All of your years of experience and hours/days/weeks/ months/years growing up hunting led to this ultimate hunt. Congrats to Jim also, who met you on AT and found or sensed in you the same passion and desire to hunt big bucks that he has. We look forward to meeting Jim someday. You have truly been blessed with the thrill of a "hunt of a lifetime" and there will be much to celebrate next week with the family at the Thanksgiving table. I for one, feel like I got to know you better despite spending time with you in the woods since you were 4 years old. Congratulations on a fine accomplishment, a new family record and the jump to "serious big-buck hunter" status! Safe travels home! Check 1, out!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

*The shot*



MWoody said:


> Man he's a GIANT scott!!!! Love the pics u have posted and so glad you guys were able to find him.
> 
> How far did he actually go before taking his final leap of faith into the pond?



He ended up making it about 150-175 yards or so. Based on the shot angle, there was no guts at all. In fact, something really crazy happened. First of all, I hit him closer towards the vitals than I figured, by about 3 inches, so that was great. Upon entry, the arrow must have deflected off a rib down and BACK towards me! It traveled down into and through one lung and actually sliced the heart too! I have never seen anything like it!! There was definitely someone that grabbed that arrow in mid flight and smacked some magic into it before it struck my buck. 

What I saw was a definite death run, as I had mentioned it looked like. It didn't seem logical based on where I thought the placement was and how the arrow should have traveled through him, but I know deer body language pretty good. I have seen thousands of deer shot on dvds and the hunting shows (which I religiously record dozens weekly on DVR hehe). His bucking reaction to the shot, his loud growl, and his crazed charge through the woods crashing into everything all looked like a hard, fatal hit to me. And it certainely was. :thumbs_up

Here is the slick trick hole! They are KILLERS! Must have missed the spine by fractions of an inch. 












Picture showing entry and exit holes clearly swathing through through the boiler room. Lung on the one side was a bloddy mess. I believe the arrow may have been a double lung, traveling down right though the middle of them. I wasn't sure if I sliced the liver field dressing him or if it was the broadhead. And the heart had a slice across as well, but that may have been from field dressing too. 












More field photo's coming momentarily


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrad's on an awesome eight.

marty


----------



## Trooper 08 (Oct 28, 2008)

That is one monster 8 pointer WOW! Congrats!


----------



## foltzy (Mar 6, 2007)

Great Buck Strutter!! This has been one of the best posts I've ever read. I couldn't stop checking for updates even sitting on stand I'm checking through my phone. Excellent buck and congratulations!!


----------



## T-Rage (Aug 24, 2009)

awesome more photos budy!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

*Pics!*

More field photo's of the brute!




























































































It's still sinking in. Can't believe it really happened! Jim and I talking about next year already hehehehe!


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Great shot scott...the Slick trick sure did a number on him! Are headed back home today?


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome everything... Congrats on a great play by play with a happy ending... You should save this thread to go along with all the rest of your memories... Congrats!!


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Scott, man your smile says it all. He sure is a freak with tons of mass. Talking about next huh....you want a hunting partner? LOL! Team Mathews could do it up Kansas style!!! Haha!


----------



## clintonduffy3 (Aug 12, 2010)

that deer has a ton of character, one of the most impressive bucks i've ever had the pleasure of seeing. thanks for all this man!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

FS: I read your thread from day-one. Checking back almost hourly. Awesome. Thanks for a fun ride.


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

awesome buck man congrats again


----------



## ksfarmboy (Jul 12, 2007)

congrats on a nice buck


not to pee on your parade;but here's a kansas Brute


----------



## kansas-andres (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome buck, Awesome story. Congrats on the buck...


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome Job man. congrats on a great buck and a great story. Your drive and perseverance are truly inspiring!


----------



## BowHuntnRedneck (Oct 5, 2006)

Huge congrats and best AT thread of all time!!!!


----------



## noluckalaskan (Aug 18, 2010)

Really nice story and a great ending


----------



## nogoodreezen (Jul 20, 2010)

KS farmboy that's a great deer but start your own thread. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## CTHarvester (Sep 23, 2008)

Great job FullStrut. Nice to see a former CT boy gettin it done on some Midwestern brute! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Kyfoster11 (Sep 11, 2004)

Dude I feel like everyone of us were part of your big adventure. Without a doubt maybe the best thread ever. I think we all new you were going to kill a big buck...we just didnt know how big. The time u put in the field and the thread are amazing. Thanks for letting all of us be a part of Fullstrutters Big aAdventure!!!
Great job and cant wait till u start another...lol
RKF


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Way to get it done man! Congrats on a great thread and an amazing buck!


----------



## bowhuntinginks (Oct 30, 2009)

What a great thread...im only an hour and a half from where you were and i was rushing home from the stand each morning and night just to check in to see what had happened. I think it is safe to say that everyone here is happy for you and glad that you brought us along. Enjoy the rest of your trip and have a safe trip back.


----------



## wildernessflyer (Mar 21, 2004)

Wonderful thread, great pics, and an amazing conclusion. Well communitcated and a lot of fun to follow. Congrats on a great experience and a great buck!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats Scott, awesome hunt/buck/story. Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

Simply Amazing. Thank you for sharing your expierence with us and bringing us along on your adventure.


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

Scott, Congratulations!!! My boys, 13 and 15, and I followed the story over the weekend on my iphone as we drove up I-35 for opening weekend of the rifle hunt in Missouri. Your eloquent writing had them tongue tied a few times LOL!!! We are all proud of you and your story has taught my boys that intestinal fortitude and persistence will pay-off in the end. Way to stick it out!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Thread of the year! Congrats on an incredible trophy and thank you for sharing your hunt with us!!!!!!!


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

Thread of the year potential right here!

Congrats on a monster, been following from day one!


----------



## Retch (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats Strutter! Thanks for taking us along. Just an awesome accomplishment all the way around.




ksfarmboy said:


> congrats on a nice buck
> 
> 
> not to pee on your parade;but here's a kansas Brute


From the butchered picture to the intent of the comment, this is easily the most prolific "miss" of a post that I have ever had the displeasure of reading...so, congrats for that.


----------



## trailinone (Sep 5, 2009)

Congratulations on the long and successful hunt. Thanks for sharing it with us. I am ready to see the mount now.
Chris


----------



## jay12clay (Nov 27, 2008)

Great Idea, Read, and Buck! Congratulations on a lifetime Trophy!


----------



## jabslap (Jan 27, 2009)

This is Jim the guy that invited Strutter to come to Kansas and hunt with me. I wanted to tell you all what a great time we had and how much I enjoyed sharing the week and my hunting area with him. I think more people on here should give it a try I think you find it to be verry rewarding.
Jim


----------



## Retch (Jan 6, 2006)

jabslap said:


> This is Jim the guy that invited Strutter to come to Kansas and hunt with me. I wanted to tell you all what a great time we had and how much I enjoyed sharing the week and my hunting area with him. I think more people on here should give it a try I think you find it to be verry rewarding.
> Jim


Jim, without knowing all of the arrangements...I think you are to be commended for this hunt and for this post. I believe hunting is about friends and family. At least that's the way it is for me. Very cool that you guys hooked up and made this happen. It was very fun to ride along via this thread. Good stuff all the way around!


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

jabslap said:


> This is Jim the guy that invited Strutter to come to Kansas and hunt with me. I wanted to tell you all what a great time we had and how much I enjoyed sharing the week and my hunting area with him. I think more people on here should give it a try I think you find it to be verry rewarding.
> Jim


Thats just awesome!!!! So many people get caught up in the 'gotta get a monster' hype now days it's almost sickening. You shared your home with him and you two shared the woods together and made a life long friend. Thats what its all about. I can only hope to instill the same values in my very young son and daughter that have been exhibited right here in this thread. It's guys like you two that keep the sport of hunting going in the right direction. 

God bless and good hunting gentlemen!


----------



## Mike Trump (Sep 3, 2004)

Awesome thread!! Thanks so much for sharing your hunt with us!


----------



## Foilestraitmeat (Mar 1, 2009)

very nice, thats a monster and this has been my all time favorite thread on AT, congrats


----------



## whizkid22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Great Thread Strutter, one of the best ever on AT. Thank you for sharing and CONGRATS!!


----------



## pwin4money (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow! I've been reading for an hour and a half. I couldn't stop once I started, great thread. Congrats to you and thanks for the ride!


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Congrats on your KS hunt. Very well written and a fantastic deer. KS boy bad post not what this thread was about. Not even close.


----------



## wingmastr23 (Sep 10, 2010)

Fullstrutter said:


> As I sit here perched up in this gnarled kansas oak tree, I have been pondering a few things. I got back into stand around 1PM and have been contemplating life and writing this entry for a couple hours now. I type a couple words, scan all around me, and then type a few more. My predator instinct is always running in the background of my consciousness. Sometimes I don't even realize it. Deep in though up in my deer stand, I recognize that I have been staring at a location some distance away, and don't know exactly why. Soon, two squirrels start chasing each other out of the brush and I realize my subconscious heard them without me affiliating it.
> 
> As you have come to know, it's warm out. This whole region is wrapped in a blanket of unseasonably hot temps. Terra firma is parched and dry here. It has also been quite windy, peaking today no doubt. This is a recipe for lots of stand time and minimal mature buck movement. But I am here to hunt, and despite having the odds against me....I am persevering. Where there's a will there's a way, and I am determined to see this warm front through from up in a tree.
> 
> ...


Great thread! Awesome hunt!! This piece of writing is by far the best of the thread......LOVED IT!!!


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Not blowing smoke when I say this ... I believe you should compile all your posts and submit it to some magazines for them to review. I've sure read many articles that were far less entertaining than this one would be. What would seperate this from the rest is the diary-like entries of dealing with obstacles (wind, hot weather, dogs, etc.) that average joe hunters could relate to. And the story-book ending would be the icing on the cake. :wink:


----------



## Bonecracker (Sep 24, 2003)

Great story, above average writing skills, not to mention a hell of a buck! Memories that will last a life time!!!


----------



## Virginian (Oct 8, 2009)

This has got to be the best thread of the year! Well done and thank you for you well written narrative. A real pleasure to read. 

Eric


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

My bucks meat finished processing a couple weeks back...Jim picked it up and threw it in his deep freeze...just shipped him a big insulated box...and he is shipping the meat back to me postage paid tomorrow! 

Can't wait to enjoy the grain fed fruits of the KS harvest!!! 


We are already discussing possible gameplans for a Spring turkey hunt/stand hanging/cutting shooting lanes/mineral licks & setting up trail cams long weekend in April!!


I LOVE KANSAS!


Strutter


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Met up with Jimmy last week in KS...did a little turkey hunting with him! Dropped off another Bushnell Trophy Cam too, so now there are two in the fleet for double the coverage of our hunt areas this year! Should be getting some great pics of some big boys between June-October. 

I booked my airfare recently, and will be out there from Thursday November 3rd to Sunday the 13th this year. Already counting the days, and turkey season isn't even over yet haha! 


Also, the taxidermist said 8osaurus should be completed by August he is hoping. He originally said one year, so I'll take 9 months. Will post pics as soon as I get the mount! 


Strutter out


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

Man thats a awesome Buck and good luck this year


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Fullstrutter said:


> Met up with Jimmy last week in KS...did a little turkey hunting with him! Dropped off another Bushnell Trophy Cam too, so now there are two in the fleet for double the coverage of our hunt areas this year! Should be getting some great pics of some big boys between June-October.
> 
> I booked my airfare recently, and will be out there from Thursday November 3rd to Sunday the 13th this year. Already counting the days, and turkey season isn't even over yet haha!
> 
> ...


Kill any birds out there yet?


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

Man Thats A Awesome Buck Good Luck This YEAR Congrats


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Kill any birds out there yet?


Yes sir I did!! I tagged out! Two beautiful Rio's. Was wanting to make a thread on it, but they were gun kills so never got around to it. One of them required a half mile stalk using terrain, crawling, belly crawling, stealthmoding down a creek hunched over...real slow so my boots didn't slosh any water because I was within 75 yards at that point, and waiting a half hour once in position...shot him at 12 yards...nice 2 year old strutter that was with three hens. He weighed 19lbs 13oz. 

The second one was one of my best trophy gobblers ever...a 22 POUNDER with a triple beard!! 10.5" main beard paintbrush, 7" 2nd, 5.5" 3rd! He also had 1 1/8" sharp hooks, probably a 4 year old. Spotted him out in a wheat field with 2 hens and put a stalk on him, called him the last 50 yards and sealed the deal! Wicked awesome way to tag out and end the KS season. 

Now this afternoon I will be jetting up to the Catskill of upstate NY to chase the Easterns for 4 days! Can't wait. 


Strutter


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

Back up! Cant wait until this year. Wish you could get someone to film the whole thing. I would for free but can't get off that many days from work. Maybe someone will help out with this in years to come.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

subscribed for later reading


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

*Kansas bowhunt 2011!*



DXTFREAK said:


> Back up! Cant wait until this year. Wish you could get someone to film the whole thing. I would for free but can't get off that many days from work. Maybe someone will help out with this in years to come.


 
Haha I didn't even see this post until now! Brother...you and me BOTH can't wait until this year!!!!! I just read the entire thread from start to finish and have done that multiple times since November. Love reading this story, it'll never get old. 


It would definitely be cool to get someone to film it all but don't think that's a reality at this point in my hunting career. I hope to merge my professional career with my hunting career someday, and between now and then I'll be working on opportunities for stuff like what you mentioned. 

Who knows what will shake out for me. What I do know though, is that I have a serious passion & appreciation for hunting and the outdoors. My burning desire to live and breath and immerse myself into this fascinating world will no doubt take me to the places I want to get to - both professionally and also geograophically as well. All this combined with my love of writing and interest in sharing my experiences with the world; I hope will get me the shot I'm looking for someday. 

There's not a day that goes by that I don't think about the life changing experience that my hunt was for me last Fall. In part it's because my screen saver on my work computer is flashing pictures from the hunt all day long  

I have high hopes for this Fall. I'm equally as excited about doing another live hunt thread for AT as I am about being out in monster buck county bowhunting with Jimmy again! I realized that hunting hard for a week and then having success come late in the hunt was the perfect recipe for an amazing story and thread. I almost kind of hope that a monster doesn't walk by me in the first few days this year haha! It is going to be very tough to even equal nevermind top last year's thread, but I'm going to give it hell. 

My self imposed minimum this year is going to be sky high - 160" class. It might sound crazy but these farms have super genetics and I know they are out there. I also know that passing on 140's and borderline 150" deer will give me the chance to be in the tree with a tag if the booner walks by. It will also ward against me killing a buck too soon in the hunt, which I don't want to do to be honest. *There was so much awesomeness in last years hunt and thread that I really don't want it to end early!!*

Jim is going to be deploying the trophy rocks and trail cams in the next couple weeks so we'll see what we got. I will keep you guys posted of anything noteworthy as the number of days until November continues to dwindle...


138 days and counting until I jet out of SW Florida and up into The Land of the Giants November 3rd!!!!! :thumbs_up 


Strutter


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Can't wait to read about the new hunt this November :thumbs_up


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

76 Days and counting!!

We've gotten a couple of trail cam pics of some small bucks but nothing special yet. Only have two cams out and have only checked one of them so far once. 

Little 8 posing near trophy rock:










Bigger bodied buck but the brush obscures the antlers...looks to be ~130" with editing and zooming in










One cam has been marinating over a trophy rock for almost 2 months now. It's high up on a ridge in prime country on our best farm. Jim found this 71" shed there in March when he was hanging a stand: 









I can't wait until he checks that cam!


Strutter


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

I think you need to start a new thread as this draws near!
Good luck!!!

Lien2


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Outstanding story and photos! I look forward to the 2011 version I was on the edge of my chair this morning reading through this thread.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

Great story congat's on last year and hope you do as well this year, I loved reading all of this.


----------



## ohiohunter3 (Jun 11, 2009)

Can't believe I missed this last year, awesome read. Thanks for putting in the time!


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

Was this an outfitted hunt???...Thanks!!!


----------



## Buckskin (Jul 20, 2004)

Awesome read man!!! I am drooling all over my desk just itching for the season to get here this year. This has made me want to throw out my desk chair & hang my summit stand on the wall at my desk. It's still August, so for now this is so cool to live it out through your postings. I too am really looking forward to this year's thread. Congrats!


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

I just read the whole thing again and it was an awesome story and hunt....Congrats on him and i hope you score again this season...Good Luck!!!


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

I'll be following closely again. I'm also headed out to ks this fall.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I agree with starting a new thread. Don't worry if none of the big guys have shown up yet. Those big deer move from summer to november anyway. If they were there last nov. they'll be there again. Looking forward to seeing what happens!


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Great stuff.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Yep definitely going to start a new thread for the hunt this Fall!! 

Figured this would be a good place to post some trail cam pics countdown updates for now though.


Gutshot...what dates will you be in KS and what part of the state? Have you been out there before?


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

I will be paying attn to this while I'm just south of you!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

J-Dubyah said:


> I will be paying attn to this while I'm just south of you!


When do you get into camp again Jade?


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

I think the sunday before you arrive....because I head to Missouri right after...you up for coming out to the 3 d shoot this weekend?


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah buddy I'll be there! Leaving the east coast at 6AM to make it lol, but I'll be there. Wanna get there early and sight in my 40, 50, 60 yard pins. Then all I got left after that is 70 and 80!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Good luck on your hunt in Kansas!! Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Fullstrutter said:


> Yeah buddy I'll be there! Leaving the east coast at 6AM to make it lol, but I'll be there. Wanna get there early and sight in my 40, 50, 60 yard pins. Then all I got left after that is 70 and 80!


Awesome! I smoked league tonight...so I'm amped for Sunday.


----------



## leecountyarcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Fullstrutter said:


> Yeah buddy I'll be there! Leaving the east coast at 6AM to make it lol, but I'll be there. Wanna get there early and sight in my 40, 50, 60 yard pins. Then all I got left after that is 70 and 80!


 you shootin 7 pins ey?


----------



## bonethug (Aug 18, 2011)

Just read this whole thread and gotta say its a beauty. Im headed to Kansas on a public land hunt on the same dates as your hunt this year. Guess ill follow it on the blackberry from the tree this year. Good luck!


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

I hate threads like this. They keep me coming back to AT wayyy too often when I could be doing other useful things


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

bonethug said:


> Just read this whole thread and gotta say its a beauty. Im headed to Kansas on a public land hunt on the same dates as your hunt this year. Guess ill follow it on the blackberry from the tree this year. Good luck!



Good luck to you too bro! We got 23 days and counting until we touch down in the land of the giants!!!


Here is a trailcam pic that Jimmy got off one of our Trophycams. It's the highest grossing buck we have gotten pics of this year so far. Unfortunately, one was left on a prime piece of property for 3 months but the setting was on video and it filled up the memory card with video of does and fawns in a week. 

What do you guys think for age and score? 









Thinking 3.5 and 137-141" gross


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Fullstrutter said:


> Good luck to you too bro! We got 23 days and counting until we touch down in the land of the giants!!!
> 
> 
> Here is a trailcam pic that Jimmy got off one of our Trophycams. It's the highest grossing buck we have gotten pics of this year so far. Unfortunately, one was left on a prime piece of property for 3 months but the setting was on video and it filled up the memory card with video of does and fawns in a week.
> ...


hard to say on age, but I would say that deer will be pushing 160"


----------



## flopduster (Nov 3, 2009)

Good luck fullstrutter, I will be in Kansas hunting Oct 23-29. Will try to start a thread if I have service. Getting excited!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

Fullstrutter said:


> Yep definitely going to start a new thread for the hunt this Fall!!
> 
> Figured this would be a good place to post some trail cam pics countdown updates for now though.
> 
> ...


Ill be packing up the truck and heading west oct 30 or 31st. Gotta meet my fiance outside of detroit on the 17th so I should be able to get a decent amount of hunting in. This will be my first trip to KS and ill be hunting public ground in units 7&8. 
What part of the state are you gonna be in?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

3.5 135", give him two years and he will be a monster.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

flopduster said:


> Good luck fullstrutter, I will be in Kansas hunting Oct 23-29. Will try to start a thread if I have service. Getting excited!!


Do it! These kind of threads are a lot of fun!




gutshotem said:


> Ill be packing up the truck and heading west oct 30 or 31st. Gotta meet my fiance outside of detroit on the 17th so I should be able to get a decent amount of hunting in. This will be my first trip to KS and ill be hunting public ground in units 7&8.
> What part of the state are you gonna be in?


Nice man! You are going to have some serious time out there to get it done!! That is awesome. I thought my 10 day hunt was a lot! You will have over two weeks. What is your personal minimum for the hunt? What's your best buck so far? 

I will be hunting in the Northeast corner, Leavenworth county.




APAsuphan said:


> 3.5 135", give him two years and he will be a monster.


I agree with the age/score...and he will definitely be a 150+ next year which could be a shooter...but in two years he should gross boone! The genetics on the farms we hunt are world class. I passed a 125-130" 12 pointer that was 2.5 years old last Fall! Also passed a 145"+ on the first day that was most likely a 3.5 year old.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Testing posting pics from cell phone:










I'm at work and this is a pic of my buck wall in my office! Preparing for my Kansas hunt this year and trying to add a new element...being able to post real time pics from the treestand in addition to live updates!

It was a little tricky to figure out and I had to jump through a few hoops but the new photobucket app is the ticket! Also buying a $95 battery off the internet that has 2.5x the battery capacity of my stock smartphone battery (1480 mAh vs 3400 mAh!). So that should give me plenty of juice to stay connected all day long!


----------

